# BRUTAL: La chica de pierna AMPUTADA, humillada por IRENE MONTERO esta llorando y culpa a GOBIERNO de ESPAÑA



## EnergyTreeef (30 Jul 2022)

A ver como sale de esto, la ’ ministra’ sin vergüenza…

Dice que hace mucho tiempo q NO HA LLORADO tanto. Que está temblando, y en SHOK y muy HERIDA.
Que alguien podría llegar tan lejos en la campaña de GOBIERNO ESPAÑOL, usar su imagen, y después decidir que la pierna ortopédica sobra.
Agradece numeroso apoyo que ha recibido.









S I Â N G R E E N-L O R D (@sianlord_) • Fotos y videos de Instagram


20K seguidores, 3,015 seguidos, 729 publicaciones - Ver fotos y videos de Instagram de S I Â N G R E E N-L O R D (@sianlord_)




www.instagram.com





VÍDEO SUBTITULADO en ESPAÑOL
aquí está subtitulado en ESPAÑOL


----------



## DVD1975 (30 Jul 2022)

Hay que ser sinvergüenza para hacer eso pero claro a la izquierda se le perdona todo.


----------



## nelsoncito (30 Jul 2022)

¿No sería esto motivo para capar a la cajera chupapollas de una vez?


----------



## destrozo (30 Jul 2022)

84.500 euros


----------



## K... (30 Jul 2022)

Indemnización pagada a escote manda.


----------



## Raulisimo (30 Jul 2022)

Este es un gobierno que *DESPRECIA *a los diferentes*, ESTORBA* la libertad en todas sus formas y* NO TOLERA *la disidencia.

_ES EL GOBIERNO *MÁS FASCISTA* DE LA HISTORIA._

Lo digo sin sorna.


LA CASTA MÁS CASTUZA












El afianzamiento de la Casta


Si de algo ha servido el partido de Pablo Iglesias ha sido para dar vigor a los viejos esquemas, a los viejos partidos, ante los cuales el de Iglesias se ve grotesco y sin rumbo. Mucho han hecho sus líderes, ya fuera por torpeza o por otra razón, en desprestigiarse a sí mismos. Muchas han sido...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## ominae (30 Jul 2022)

Duelo de psicopatas instagramers, a ver quien da mas pena y obtiene mas atención por ello, la coja, la gorda o la ministra.


----------



## cohynetes (30 Jul 2022)

mimimimi lloro y que hay de lo mio

lo raro es que no haya pedido una prejubilacion al 100% como todos los sectores


----------



## K... (30 Jul 2022)

Crean problemas donde no los hay y los que hay los ignoran.


----------



## brickworld (30 Jul 2022)

Jajajajajaja OSTIA PUTA poniéndole una pierna a una pobre tullida cuando podiam haberle hecho cooy paste 

BROOOTAL LA MIERDA PROGRE ROBANDO no les basta MILLONES DE EUROS ahora roban y humillan a las tullidas  

@xicomalo y @Malditos Bastardos encantados jajajajajaj


----------



## Mentefria2 (30 Jul 2022)

Pero vamos a ver, que esta tia subió al poder defendiendo a los "indignados" y se compró chaletazo, viaja en Falcon a NY, acomodó a todas sus amistades...
Alguien cree que va a caer por esta tontería? Se va a quedar mientras esté el Viruelo y punto.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (30 Jul 2022)

Raulisimo dijo:


> Este es un gobierno que *DESPRECIA *a los diferentes*, ESTORBA* la libertad en todas sus formas y* NO TOLERA *la disidencia.
> 
> _ES EL GOBIERNO *MÁS FASCISTA* DE LA HISTORIA._
> 
> ...



@Walter Sobchak @TIESTO4EVER sujetadme, please¡


----------



## Raulisimo (30 Jul 2022)

*QUÉ PUTA VERGÜENZA





*


----------



## Mongolo471 (30 Jul 2022)

Pues a mi me da pena la chica. La han utilizado y la han humillado públicamente, algo muy común en el ministerio de las chorradas.


----------



## Pirro (30 Jul 2022)

Todos los cuerpos son aceptables menos el tuyo, que le metemos fotochó para ponerte la pierna que te falta.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (30 Jul 2022)

por qué la puta del chepas todavía no está en la cárcel??


----------



## Genis Vell (30 Jul 2022)

Es que no tiene nada que ver, una amputación o cualquier otra problema físico no son por voluntad propia y claro eso no se recompensa, al menos de manera directa (se puede hacer fomentando comportamientos de riesgo). 

El estar gordo, lo siento pero es así, es por voluntad propia y por ello es recomendado directamente.
Nadie elige quedarse sin un miembro y tampoco pueden cambiarlo una vez que sucede.

Lo que fomenta el gobierno sí se elige, por ejemplo estar gordo y también se elige mantenerse gordo, así como débil, sin hijos, solo, promiscuo, vago, drogado, feminista, vegano... Todo lo puedes elegir hacer o no y lo puedes cambiar, por ello hay que reforzarlo de manera constante.


----------



## brickworld (30 Jul 2022)

Pirro dijo:


> Todos los cuerpos son aceptables menos el tuyo, que le metemos fotochó para ponerte la pierna que te falta.



No serás gordofobica pero serás tullidofobico


----------



## Mentefria2 (30 Jul 2022)

Dándole una segunda mirada a la foto, es tan aberrante que tiene que haberse hecho a propósito para generar ruido u otro fin.

Hay millones de tías como la de la foto, que necesidad hay de escoger una sin pierna y hacerle un Photoshop? Sería como escoger a un negro y depues pintarlo de blanco. Está hecho adrede seguro.


----------



## K... (30 Jul 2022)

Los cuerpos de los hombres les importa una mierda , eso ya lo sabemos.


----------



## brickworld (30 Jul 2022)

Mentefria2 dijo:


> Dándole una segunda mirada a la foto, es tan aberrante que tiene que haberse hecho a propósito para generar ruido u otro fin.
> 
> Hay millones de tías como la de la foto, que necesidad hay de escoger una sin pierna y hacerle un Photoshop? Sería como escoger a un negro y depues pintarlo de blanco. Está hecho adrede seguro.



Tu te crees que alguien que dibuja esta puta mierda de gordas le importa algo? Estaría corriendo buscando fotos de mierda y como la tullida le venía mal y no era gorda pues le pinto una puta pierna porque no le cabía otra cosa en el cartel y tenía que poner alguna jodida mujer "normal"


----------



## ecolin (30 Jul 2022)

Es que no hay un puto escrúpulo ya. Y sin una puta consecuencia.

Esto necesita una purga a lo bestia pero YA.


----------



## Pichorrica (30 Jul 2022)

ominae dijo:


> Duelo de psicopatas instagramers, a ver quien da mas pena y obtiene mas atención por ello, la coja, la gorda o la ministra.



La coja negra va ganando

Si ya fuese bollera o travelo seria brutal


----------



## Schenker (30 Jul 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> por qué la puta del chepas todavía no está en la cárcel??



Porque es de izquierdas y sostiene un gobierno de izquierdas. 

Siguiente pregunta.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (30 Jul 2022)

La gente que tiene la piel muy sensible 

Total solo por una simple inspiración


----------



## Tales90 (30 Jul 2022)

Y los 80.000 euros que de han ido diluyendo por el camino?? Joder esto es mucho más serio de lo que parece.


----------



## Covid19 (30 Jul 2022)

Mentefria2 dijo:


> Dándole una segunda mirada a la foto, es tan aberrante que tiene que haberse hecho a propósito para generar ruido u otro fin.
> 
> Hay millones de tías como la de la foto, que necesidad hay de escoger una sin pierna y hacerle un Photoshop? Sería como escoger a un negro y depues pintarlo de blanco. Está hecho adrede seguro.



Puede que todo sea para crear revuelo y volver viral la campaña


----------



## brickworld (30 Jul 2022)

Voy volando con mi superpuma a disculparme, pobre tullida facha de mierda


----------



## Alguien random (30 Jul 2022)

La verdad es que esta historia es posiblemente lo más nutritivo que he leído en años


----------



## Schenker (30 Jul 2022)

K... dijo:


> Los cuerpos de los hombres les importa una mierda , eso ya lo sabemos.



No te engañes, también les importan una mierda los cuerpos de las mujeres, gordas o tullidas. Aquí lo único que importa es el dinero, mantener el chiringuito hasta que se hunda todo y trincar toda la pasta posible.


----------



## Decimus (30 Jul 2022)

Víctimas de su propia incoherencia.

Me alegro.


----------



## aparejATAzulu (30 Jul 2022)

STOP malversación.


----------



## EnergyTreeef (30 Jul 2022)

.
…le añadieron mata de pelo en axila
y en la pierna ficticia……






en la foto original no lo tIene..


----------



## Kiskilloso XXI (30 Jul 2022)

Raulisimo dijo:


> Este es un gobierno que *DESPRECIA *a los diferentes*, ESTORBA* la libertad en todas sus formas y* NO TOLERA *la disidencia.
> 
> _ES EL GOBIERNO *MÁS FASCISTA* DE LA HISTORIA._
> 
> ...



Pero si son una pandilla de socialistas y comunistas progres. De fascistas no tienen nada.

Hacen falta muchas clases ideologicas, por lo que veo.


----------



## brickworld (30 Jul 2022)

EnergyTreeef dijo:


> .
> …le añadieron mata de pelo en axila
> y en la pierna ficticia……
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1140110



Jajajaja encima eso no me jodas la puta artista de mierda del ministerio de IGUAL-DA le pone pelos en el sobaco y como tiene que incluir a las putas guarras que no se depilan le pone una pierna a la pobre tullida 

GORDAS Y PELUDAS > TULLIDAS


----------



## pacomer (30 Jul 2022)

La tragalefas de la ratachepuda ya la ha cagado tantas veces que es un misterio que esta guarra fostiable siga ahí haciendo la puta payasa. 
Será que al Viruelo le interesa tenerla como tonta útil para que se lleve todas las fostias que no le caen a él.


----------



## Sardónica (30 Jul 2022)

Me da la sensación que si la chica hubiese sido española no se habría quejado.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (30 Jul 2022)

100.000€ POR UN POSTER!! es que en este puto país nadie se va atrever a pedir explicaciones por esto? O hay un miedo exacerbado al régimen feminazi?


----------



## Antiglobalismo (30 Jul 2022)

La furcia no va a dimitir y lo sabemos todos.

Vamos a pagar todos nosotros los daños y perjuicios ocasionados a estas personas.

La furcia se va a ir con las otras furcias de la chupipandi a otro viajecito para celebrar el estropicio y el latrocinio cuando le salga del coño que el vulgo, con defectos físicos o no, está para exprimirlo y que la casta viva de pm.


----------



## Sr. Chinarro (30 Jul 2022)

Schenker dijo:


> No te engañes, también les importan una mierda los cuerpos de las mujeres, gordas o tullidas. Aquí lo único que importa es el dinero, mantener el chiringuito hasta que se hunda todo y trincar toda la pasta posible.



Exacto.Si les importaran las gordas, pondrian todos los recursos disponibles para que recobraran la salud.
Pero como les importa una puta mierda, pues las dejan ser como son y si pueden agravar su estado mejor, y gastan los recursos(o sea el dinero ganado con el sudor de tu frente) en aplaudirles.


----------



## Bobesponjista (30 Jul 2022)

Me pregunto si esto será para hacer caer al ministerio o alguna cabeza, porque tela, es rastrero as fuckkkk


----------



## CommiePig (30 Jul 2022)

estas mierdas que hacen para robar nuestro dinero, deberian pagarlo susBotantes de mierda


----------



## CommiePig (30 Jul 2022)

brickworld dijo:


> No serás gordofobica pero serás tullidofobico



tullidofobico es progre

esta agendado 20 30

...


----------



## brickworld (30 Jul 2022)

Bobesponjista dijo:


> Me pregunto si esto será para hacer caer al ministerio o alguna cabeza, porque tela, es rastrero as fuckkkk



100K en el queroseno del Falcon y otro 100K en campañas de mierda cómo estás...
Y lo que no vemos otros tantos MILLONES en mierdas de chiringuitos y sueldos de amiguis del ministerio

De verdad a los gilipollas progres e izmierdosos que defienden a esta puta vaga e idiota se la suda LO QUE HACE ESTA IMBECIL? Pues si eso parece 

Recordáis lo del famoso vidrio con la tarta y el cumpleaños de la todavía concubina de la rata chepuda.. pues si fue profético de toda esta mierda


----------



## CommiePig (30 Jul 2022)

K... dijo:


> Los cuerpos de los hombres les importa una mierda , eso ya lo sabemos.



de los hombres, solo les importa donde las pueden poner, por meritospropios..


----------



## Picard (30 Jul 2022)

A mí lo que me interesa saber es de dónde va a salir el dineral de indemnización que les van a tener que pagar a estas señoras


----------



## EnergyTreeef (30 Jul 2022)

Es trend topic en Internet ahora mismo..

*Ministerio de Igualdad*, a raíz de la polémica de chiva de pierna amputada, les ponen a caldo everywhere.
I el de ‘ fotoshop’ también es sobre tema de la campaña infame esta.

A ver que responde ..la ‘ ministra’ ..a todo esto…


----------



## Mentefria2 (30 Jul 2022)

Picard dijo:


> A mí lo que me interesa saber es de dónde va a salir el dineral de indemnización que les van a tener que pagar a estas señoras



Es que yo hasta estoy pensando en que estaba arreglado de antemano, indemnización al canto pagada por los ciudadanos y despues reparten.. sino, no se explica.. es gente que en teoría trabaja de esto..


----------



## Lovecraf (30 Jul 2022)

brickworld dijo:


> Jajajajajaja OSTIA PUTA poniéndole una pierna a una pobre tullida cuando podiam haberle hecho cooy paste
> 
> BROOOTAL LA MIERDA PROGRE ROBANDO no les basta MILLONES DE EUROS ahora roban y humillan a las tullidas
> 
> @xicomalo y @Malditos Bastardos encantados jajajajajaj



Poniéndole una pierna y poniéndole pelambrera en las axilas donde no había.


----------



## Knight who says ni (30 Jul 2022)

ominae dijo:


> Duelo de psicopatas instagramers, a ver quien da mas pena y obtiene mas atención por ello, la coja, la gorda o la ministra.



Venía a decir esto, han entrado en resonancia retroalimentándose unas a las otras...


----------



## MarcoAJachis-Yeni Farlopa (30 Jul 2022)

No voy a defender a esta sucia ministra que tenemos, pero si os metéis en esas redes sociales ese mismo tipo de fotos se repiten, esos mismos posados, esos morritos de pato, etc... No hubiese sido mas listo el diseñador si hubiese cambiado al menos sus facciones?


----------



## Sr. Chinarro (30 Jul 2022)

Picard dijo:


> A mí lo que me interesa saber es de dónde va a salir el dineral de indemnización que les van a tener que pagar a estas señoras



Del sudor de tu frente


----------



## Picard (30 Jul 2022)

Mentefria2 dijo:


> Es que yo hasta estoy pensando en que estaba arreglado de antemano, indemnización al canto pagada por los ciudadanos y despues reparten.. sino, no se explica.. es gente que en teoría trabaja de esto..



A mí también me da en la nariz que es una maniobra todo esto.


----------



## Michael_Knight (30 Jul 2022)

Que va a tumbar esto a la ministra... madre mía, vaya despiste que me llevas.


----------



## vacutator (30 Jul 2022)

Hay alguien que debe quitarse la corbata, volver a ser cajera de supermercado y ahorrar el dinero de los impuestos que pagamos


----------



## kdjdw (30 Jul 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> @Walter Sobchak @TIESTO4EVER sujetadme, please¡



A ver fascistas hijos de la gran PUTA sujetad al viejo nazi catalán de miss Ucrania de mierda que se enfada con su aliade comuniste.

Os quemaba vivos s los cuatro.


----------



## Pisito con posibilidades (30 Jul 2022)

EnergyTreeef dijo:


> .
> …le añadieron mata de pelo en axila
> y en la pierna ficticia……
> 
> ...



Porque los pelos en el sobaco son feministas, pero tener la desgracia de que te amputen una pierna es de lo más heteronormativo y patriarcal


----------



## Pajarotto (30 Jul 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> @Walter Sobchak @TIESTO4EVER sujetadme, please¡



Yo hubiera dicho el más nazi de la historia.


----------



## Larata (30 Jul 2022)

Da igual, si los demandan y les multan multarán al gobierno y ya sabemos quien paga la multa.


----------



## Porquero de Agamenón (30 Jul 2022)

¿Cuándo dimite la chupa-pollas de rata?


----------



## kdjdw (30 Jul 2022)

Las putas esas la amputada y las gordas marrónidas invasoras están encantadas de hacerse famositas en el mundo por este escándalo y por la pasta y fama que van a sacar gracias a nuestras rojas.

La zorra india esa diciendo oh my god oh my god I can't even describe how I feel... Pues te sientes de putísima madre feliz como no habías estado desde tu amputación por tu fama, nuevos seguidores en Instagram y la pasta que te vas a llevar en indemnización.

Putas todas todas Putas.


----------



## Picard (30 Jul 2022)

kdjdw dijo:


> Las putas esas la amputada y las gordas marrónidas invasoras están encantadas de hacerse famositas en el mundo por este escándalo y por la pasta y fama que van a sacar gracias a nuestras rojas.
> 
> La zorra india esa diciendo oh my god oh my god I can't even describe how I feel... Pues te sientes de putísima madre feliz como no habías estado desde tu amputación por tu fama, nuevos seguidores en Instagram y la pasta que te vas a llevar en indemnización.
> 
> Putas todas todas Putas.



El victimismo es el negocio más lucrativo en estos tiempos. La prueba perfecta de la decadencia que vivimos, sale más a cuenta llorar que luchar.


----------



## Nagare1999 (30 Jul 2022)

Genis Vell dijo:


> Nadie elige quedarse sin un miembro


----------



## EnergyTreeef (30 Jul 2022)

I el ministerio, calladas como p***s

A la black ‘ Curvy‘ la respondieron en twitter, ‘disculpándose‘ por ‘ no pagar’ , porque era tema más _light_.
Pero el de la chica de pierna amputada, humillada por la Ministra de Igualdad es tema mucho más _heavy_.


A ver, que va a responder ahora, la señora MINISTRA


*Hay que ser verdaderamente MISERABLE y RUIN para insultar (ahora en ESTE FORO) a la chica de pierna amputada y elucubrarle intenciones que no ha tenido.

este foro esta infestado por los de ‘ partido de igualdad’ *


----------



## Arturo Bloqueduro (30 Jul 2022)

K... dijo:


> Indemnización pagada a escote manda.



Es de Justicia.


----------



## t_chip (30 Jul 2022)

Kiskilloso XXI dijo:


> Pero si son una pandilla de socialistas y comunistas progres. De fascistas no tienen nada.
> 
> Hacen falta muchas clases ideologicas, por lo que veo.



Fascista=Socialista.

El fascismo fue una creación de Benito Mussolini, socialista de toda la vida.

Los fascistas eran socialistas de uniforme.

Enviado desde mi Mi 10 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Porquero de Agamenón (30 Jul 2022)

Juancar en Twitter: "#AlvisePérez nos explica de forma clara y sencilla como han robado los socialcomunistas más de 80.000€ y pagar algo más de 5.000€ a un amiguete mal llamado periodista. Y el saqueo a las arcas públicas sigue día sí y día también. #IreneMonteroDimisión #IreneMonteroLadrona https://t.co/i3M1wLza1i" / Twitter


----------



## kdjdw (30 Jul 2022)

Picard dijo:


> El victimismo es el negocio más lucrativo en estos tiempos. La prueba perfecta de la decadencia que vivimos, sale más a cuenta llorar que luchar.



Hombre yo también haría lo mismo, sacar partido por no pedirles permiso ni pagarles nada. Pero sus lloros no se los cree nadie.


----------



## SOY (30 Jul 2022)

*Anagrama: *_ Cambio en el orden de las letras de una palabra o frase que da lugar a otra palabra o frase distinta. _

*Anagramas *de *"Irene Maria Montero Gil"*:

*Inmeritoria aglomeren*---> Inmeritoria significa NO MERITORIO. Aglomerar significa AMONTONAR, juntar cosas o personas.
*




*
*enmelaré inmigratorio* ---> Enmelar significa hacer suave y agradable algo.





*morería originalmente
amorroné ilegitimaren



Spoiler: Pablo Iglesias



Algunos de los anagramas de "Pablo Iglesias Turrion":

guillotinarías pobres
ligones prostibularia
espiritual obligarnos
pablo antirreligiosus

Algunos de los anagramas de "Pablo Manuel Iglesias Turrion":

guillotináramos insuperable 
guillotináramos pueblerinas


*.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## Genis Vell (30 Jul 2022)

Nagare1999 dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1140182



Perdón por el retraso pero no lo pillo. ¿Quien es? ¿el alemán ese que se cortó la picha para que se la comiera?


----------



## noseyo (30 Jul 2022)

Qué pasaría si se hiciera carteles con la cara de ministra colgada o fusilada y se pusieran por toda España , para el ministerio igualdad hay dos tipos de mujeres , que van con los hombres y no tienen derechos


----------



## trichetin (30 Jul 2022)

Raulisimo dijo:


> _ES EL GOBIERNO *MÁS FASCISTA* DE LA HISTORIA._



Enhorabuena, eres de sus mejores propagandistas: los que no saben que lo son.
malo = fascista (lo malo no peude ser socialista, comunista, liebral.... solo peude ser fascista).


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (30 Jul 2022)

Pajarotto dijo:


> Yo hubiera dicho el más nazi de la historia.



Que cabron-troll eres, como te cachondeas de mí, mamon


----------



## Sr. Chinarro (30 Jul 2022)

cortatijeras dijo:


> Brutal, le ponen pata y pelo a la negra y aun quedan por aparecer varias charos, la movida mejora cada día



Imaginad que sale la señora sin pecho reclamando porque en realidad tiene dos y le han "amputado" uno.


----------



## Javito68 (30 Jul 2022)

El tullido podemita ha dicho algo?, o calla como su jefa?.


----------



## brotes_verdes (30 Jul 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> 100.000€ POR UN POSTER!! es que en este puto país nadie se va atrever a pedir explicaciones por esto? O hay un miedo exacerbado al régimen feminazi?



En realidad son 85.000€, repartidos asi:

4.500€ a la feminista que hizo el poster en un par de horas
35.000€ al dueño de la empresa, que es redactor jefe de El Pais, Rolling Stone y otras revistas
35.000€ en negro para pagar una cierta mansion en Galapagar
10.000€ para los funcionarios de la mesa de contratacion que redactaron los pliegos, preseleccionaron entre las ofertas presentadas a la de mediapro (que quedo segunda en este contrato pero que ganara el siguiente) y a la de El Pais (que gano esta vez y quedara segunda en el siguiente contrato) y dieron a dedo basandose en "criterios tecnicos" el contrato a la empresa de El Pais

Y lo mismo pasa con el resto de los 20.000.0000.000€ que tiene la ministra de igualdad a su disposicion para gastar


----------



## tolomeo (30 Jul 2022)

Pero es que , además , el responsable es el spanish goverment, por ende España. 
Están dejando por los putos suelos , aún más, la imagen de España y los españoles como chapuzas, plagiadores y similar


----------



## Faldo (30 Jul 2022)

Jojojo, se está luciendo la diseñadora del cartel. Faltan la del pelo azul y la vieja. A ver si la vieja ahora tiene síndrome de down o algo.


----------



## estrujillo (30 Jul 2022)

Mongolo471 dijo:


> Pues a mi me da pena la chica. La han utilizado y la han humillado públicamente, algo muy común en el ministerio de las chorradas.



Lo que hacen con todos nosotros solo que con esta un poco mas


----------



## EL BRAYAN (30 Jul 2022)

EnergyTreeef dijo:


> A ver como sale de esto, la ’ ministra’ sin vergüenza…
> 
> Dice que hace mucho tiempo q NO HA LLORADO tanto. Que está temblando, y en SHOK y muy HERIDA.
> Que alguien podría llegar tan lejos en la campaña de GOBIERNO ESPAÑOL, usar su imagen, y después decidir que la pierna ortopédica sobra.
> ...



¿ Habéis preguntado a @xicomalo ?


----------



## estrujillo (30 Jul 2022)

tolomeo dijo:


> Pero es que , además , el responsable es el spanish goverment, por ende España.
> Están dejando por los putos suelos , aún más, la imagen de España y los españoles como chapuzas, plagiadores y similar



No creo que sea tan fácil. Es un caso claro de mala gestión o incluso de prevaricación. Espero que alguna organización tome medidas contra los responsables.

Si lo hubiera hecho vox ya estarían todos denunciados


----------



## Tails (30 Jul 2022)

Acaso a las que le falta una pierna no pueden disfrutar de la playa?

Entiendo que se gastarán otros 100.000 en uno solo con gente sin una pierna


----------



## Jevitronka (30 Jul 2022)

Joder, esto es una telenovela


----------



## Antiparticula (30 Jul 2022)

brotes_verdes dijo:


> En realidad son 85.000€, repartidos asi:
> 
> 4.500€ a la feminista que hizo el poster en un par de horas
> 35.000€ al dueño de la empresa, que es redactor jefe de El Pais, Rolling Stone y otras revistas
> ...



Los 20.000 millones de euros no se gastan solos.


----------



## Digamelon (30 Jul 2022)

¿Y cuántos miles de euros ha costado el photoshop este roñoso de duodécima categoría? A parte de los 85k que le darán a la patapalo...


----------



## AntiT0d0 (30 Jul 2022)

A ver cuando ponen una bomba en el instagram y se van tod*e*s a tomar por el culo.


----------



## Tails (30 Jul 2022)

Digamelon dijo:


> ¿Y cuántos miles de euros ha costado el photoshop este roñoso de duodécima categoría? A parte de los 85k que le darán a la patapalo...



100.000 euros (pero son feministas y resilientes )


----------



## Blas el Empalador (30 Jul 2022)

Pirro dijo:


> Todos los cuerpos son aceptables menos el tuyo, que le metemos fotochó para ponerte la pierna que te falta.



No, _onvre_, es que por obra y gracia de Irene Montero y el Ministerio de Igualdad ha tenido lugar la versión progre del Milagro de Calanda.





__





Miguel Pellicer - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## Digamelon (30 Jul 2022)

Tails dijo:


> 100.000 euros (pero son feministas y resilientes )



Oficialmente? O es una estimación tuya? Quiero saber lo que oficialmente ha costado.


----------



## Tails (30 Jul 2022)

Digamelon dijo:


> Oficialmente? O es una estimación tuya? Quiero saber lo que oficialmente ha costado.



Oficiales









Irene Montero malgasta más de 100.000 euros en un polémico cartel sobre playas y obesidad







www.outono.net






La campaña fue contratada en marzo por un importe de más de 100.000 euros

Para más inri, según revela la Plataforma de Contratación del Estado, la controvertida campaña de Montero, adjudicada en marzo por el Instituto de las Mujeres, fue adjudicada en marzo a una empresa madrileña de comunicación por un importe de 102.245 euros (IVA incluido). El concepto del contrato es_ “una campaña de *sensibilización social contra los estereotipos de género basados en los cánones de belleza femeninos*, dirigida a la población general”._ Luego nos dirán que tienen que subirnos la presión fiscal con la excusa de pagar la sanidad y la educación. *Es indignante ver como el gobierno de PSOE y Podemos despilfarra así el dinero de los españoles mientras nos fríe a impuestos.*

ACTUALIZADO 28.7.2022 17:06h: Una modelo británica denuncia que esta campaña de Ministerio de Irene Montero usó su imagen sin su permiso.


----------



## loquesubebaja (30 Jul 2022)

Esto solo va a ir a peor.

Alguna perra de estas tendrá que dimitir.


----------



## tarrito (30 Jul 2022)

esto huele a ESTAFA, no me joas!!   

yo te pongo en un chop demigrante de Unidas Pandemias
tú te quejas con mucha penita
yo te indemnizo
nos repartimos las pasta al 50%


----------



## Mike Littoris (30 Jul 2022)

Ver a la chupapollas de la montero pelearse con una puta coja inglesa de mierda me produce el mismo gusto que ver a una banda de lating kings peleando con marroquíes a navajazo limpio.


----------



## Nagare1999 (30 Jul 2022)

Genis Vell dijo:


> Perdón por el retraso pero no lo pillo. ¿Quien es? ¿el alemán ese que se cortó la picha para que se la comiera?



EXACTO


----------



## EnergyTreeef (30 Jul 2022)

La autora, que ha cobrado 5000€ por esta infame porqueria es esta:


----------



## gester (30 Jul 2022)

Pirro dijo:


> Todos los cuerpos son aceptables menos el tuyo, que le metemos fotochó para ponerte la pierna que te falta.



Defendemos la igualdad .... Pero si eres gorda, si te falta una pierna entonces te la pintamos pero para no ser hetero normativa de esas te pinto pelos en el sobaco con el Paint.


----------



## brickworld (30 Jul 2022)

EnergyTreeef dijo:


> La autora, que ha cobrado 5000€ por esta infame porqueria es esta:



Bien politatuada, bien fanegas y bien guarra con esas greñas piojiles... Todo en orden es justo el fenotipo que quiere la exconcubina de la rata chepuda


----------



## Pluc (30 Jul 2022)

La muy hija de la gran puta de desigualdad todavía es capaz de buscarnos problemas fuera de españistán también... tócate los huevos que capacidad para cagarla en cualquier ocasión.


----------



## greg_house (30 Jul 2022)

Vamos a escándalo por semana ….


----------



## CaCO3 (30 Jul 2022)

Mentefria2 dijo:


> Hay millones de tías como la de la foto, que necesidad hay de escoger una sin pierna y hacerle un Photoshop? Sería como escoger a un negro y depues pintarlo de blanco. Está hecho adrede seguro.



No hables tan rápido que aún hay dos figuras que no se sabe de dónde han salido. A saber lo que han hecho con ellas.


----------



## brickworld (30 Jul 2022)

En un documento firmado por la Directora del Instituto de las Mujeres, María Antonia Morillas González, a 14 de diciembre de 2021, se especifica que “el objeto del presente contrato es la contratación de un servicio consistente en realizar las actuaciones necesarias para desarrollar y producir una campaña de sensibilización contra los estereotipos de género basados en los cánones de belleza femeninos”, lo que incluye el planteamiento estratégico, la creatividad, el desarrollo y la producción de “todas las piezas de campaña y acciones de publicidad/comunicación”.

Y para esto sirve una Charo de mierda en el ministerio de igual-da PARA CUATRO MIERDAS SIN SENTIDO QUE SUELTA LA PUTA ESA DE LA MORILLAS


----------



## INE (30 Jul 2022)

Se me fue la mano con el photoshop, jijiji, yo soy solo una bigotuda, jijiji.


----------



## Ratona001 (30 Jul 2022)

Ministerio de igualdad de qué? De las gordas? 

Está hecho todo esto a propósito? Es la artista una antisistema? 

Igualdad habrá cuando pongan a una calva. 

Ale ya lo he dicho


----------



## macready (30 Jul 2022)

Seguro que esta forma de hacer las cosas es comun en otros ministerios como educacion, sanidad o energia.


----------



## atardecer14 (30 Jul 2022)

Entonces para que yo me entere, si eres gorda puedes ir a la playa, pero si tienes pierna ortopédica no puedes, y su eres gordo tampoco. Es eso lo que quiere decir la campaña? Y yo que pensaba que todo el mundo podía ir a la playa sin distinción.


----------



## EnergyTreeef (30 Jul 2022)

CaCO3 dijo:


> No hables tan rápido que aún hay dos figuras que no se sabe de dónde han salido. A saber lo que han hecho con ellas.






Ahora te localizo la tercera, la Gordi del primer plano de la infame “ Campaaña“ es esta,
Su insta.

pero todavía NO ha hablado





__





Raissa Galvão | Fat Fashion (@rayneon) • Fotos y videos de Instagram







www.instagram.com





ya son tres…


----------



## Busher (30 Jul 2022)

Raulisimo dijo:


> *QUÉ PUTA VERGÜENZA
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La han hecho ENTERAnormativa, pero debemos suponer que es lesbiana para que no sea heteronormativa, que eso si que no es aceptable.

Dicho esto, tantas tantas cosas mal hechas empiezan a parecerme mas premeditadas que accidentales y por ello no voy a hablar mas de esta mierda que creo que han hecho a conciencia para que sea "trending topic" sin merecerlo en absoluto.


----------



## Alicantropo (30 Jul 2022)

upeo


----------



## SineOsc (30 Jul 2022)

Como ya han dicho es posible que o bien sea a propósito o bien la diseñadora tiene un problema cognitivo, que viendo sus otros trabajos tambien puede ser..

Pero lo guapo va a ser cuando salga diciendo que esos 80k son para cartelería, impresión, (derechos de autor ya no va a colar) etc... y entonces no veremos un cartel de esos en ningún puto lado.

Y me encantaría ojo, me encantaría que despues de toda la cagada tengan que huir hacia adelante y ver ese cartel por todos lados, sería las putas risas.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (30 Jul 2022)

destrozo dijo:


> 84.500 euros



Eso es lo que se ha llevado uno de EL País al que le dieron el concurso a dedo. El autónomo que ha hecho el cartel se llevó 5000.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (30 Jul 2022)

Mongolo471 dijo:


> Pues a mi me da pena la chica. La han utilizado y la han humillado públicamente, algo muy común en el ministerio de las chorradas.



Es que a esas no les interesan las mujeres. Solo venden ideología, odio y el dinero pa mi bolsillo.


----------



## greg_house (30 Jul 2022)

Este ministerio de igualdad es una aversión.

Todo lo que debería conseguir se puede o seguir mediante:
Propuestas legales. Propuestas laborales , propuestas sociales / legislativas (otras áreas)

Esto se ha convertido en un ministerio donde entra toda la escória política que no sirve para nada.


----------



## Andreas Katsulas (30 Jul 2022)

greg_house dijo:


> Este ministerio de igualdad es una aversión.
> 
> Todo lo que debería conseguir se puede o seguir mediante:
> Propuestas legales. Propuestas laborales , propuestas sociales / legislativas (otras áreas)
> ...



No se ha convertido, nunca fue otra cosa.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (30 Jul 2022)

brickworld dijo:


> En un documento firmado por la Directora del Instituto de las Mujeres, María Antonia Morillas González, a 14 de diciembre de 2021, se especifica que “el objeto del presente contrato es la contratación de un servicio consistente en realizar las actuaciones necesarias para desarrollar y producir una campaña de sensibilización contra los estereotipos de género basados en los cánones de belleza femeninos”, lo que incluye el planteamiento estratégico, la creatividad, el desarrollo y la producción de “todas las piezas de campaña y acciones de publicidad/comunicación”.
> 
> Y para esto sirve una Charo de mierda en el ministerio de igual-da PARA CUATRO MIERDAS SIN SENTIDO QUE SUELTA LA PUTA ESA DE LA MORILLAS


----------



## Sr. Chinarro (30 Jul 2022)

atardecer14 dijo:


> Entonces para que yo me entere, si eres gorda puedes ir a la playa, pero si tienes pierna ortopédica no puedes, y su eres gordo tampoco. Es eso lo que quiere decir la campaña? Y yo que pensaba que todo el mundo podía ir a la playa sin distinción.



Yo diciendo siempre que nada hay más democrático que la playa y vienen estos totalitarios a poner estrellas en los bañadores.
¿Que me das de comer? Pasa.
¿Que no me sirves pal negocio? Patada y fuera.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (30 Jul 2022)

greg_house dijo:


> Este ministerio de igualdad es una aversión.
> 
> Todo lo que debería conseguir se puede o seguir mediante:
> Propuestas legales. Propuestas laborales , propuestas sociales / legislativas (otras áreas)
> ...



Es un chiringuito para desviar dinero. Lo mismo que han hecho en Andalucía durante 40 años.


----------



## Javiser (30 Jul 2022)

Anda que le está saliendo redonda la campañita a la Montero


----------



## brickworld (30 Jul 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1140322



Buen sueldito la Charo para dar el visto bueno a mierdas taradas copiadas de la internec 

BUENA PUTA Y BUEN CARTEL!! Justo lo que necesitamos retrasadas a 80k y carteles de mierda propagandistas a 80k


----------



## Covid-8M (30 Jul 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Eso es lo que se ha llevado uno de EL País al que le dieron el concurso a dedo. El autónomo que ha hecho el cartel se llevó 5000.



Buen resumen. No habia oido nada del tema hasta ahora.


----------



## EnergyTreeef (30 Jul 2022)




----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (30 Jul 2022)

Javiser dijo:


> Anda que le está saliendo redonda la campañita a la Montero



Les da igual. ¿Tú ves dimitir a alguno? Agotarán la legislatura y es posible hasta que vuelvan a ganar. La mitad de España son como estos.


----------



## Eremita (30 Jul 2022)

Raulisimo dijo:


> *QUÉ PUTA VERGÜENZA
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Y se supone que esto va de aceptar tu cuerpo, gordo, viejo o sin pierna...
Supongo que con 85.000 euros solo, no lo pueden hacer mejor.

Esto es Potemos, esto es la PSOE. Seguro que muchos arrepentiditos que los votaron, no se explican porqué lo hicieron. Pues venga, ahora toca Frijolito, que no hay que ser turbofacha yla cirrosis esta que tenemos, se arregla bebiendo mucha agua.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (30 Jul 2022)

Covid-8M dijo:


> Buen resumen. No habia oido nada del tema hasta ahora.



Alvise a veces la caga, pero el tío destapa un huevo de cosas de la izmierda. Twitter lo tiene vetado.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (30 Jul 2022)

Eremita dijo:


> Y se supone que esto va de aceptar tu cuerpo, gordo, viejo o sin pierna...
> Supongo que con 85.000 euros solo, no lo pueden hacer mejor.
> 
> Esto es Potemos, esto es la PSOE. Seguro que muchos arrepentiditos que los votaron, no se explican porqué lo hicieron. Pues venga, ahora toca Frijolito, que no hay que ser turbofacha yla cirrosis esta que tenemos, se arregla bebiendo mucha agua.



Cuidadín que P$%€+mierda igual hasta vuelven a ganar. Y de Frijolito lo mejor que podemos esperar es que no tenga mayoría absoluta y que no pacte con el P$%€.


----------



## CaCO3 (30 Jul 2022)

Busher dijo:


> La han hecho ENTERAnormativa, pero debemos suponer que es lesbiana para que no sea heteronormativa, que eso si que no es aceptable.



Es todo bastante más fácil: la "hartijta" de ArteMapache es una gorda a la que no le gusta depilarse, así que muestra una playa con gordas y tías sin depilar. Los muñones. simplemente, le dan asco.


----------



## EnergyTreeef (30 Jul 2022)

El tatuaje de la gordi de primer plano, está COPIADO,

a ver si pagaron los derechos….















Por cierto, la Gordi de primer plano tiene *LORDOSIS de espalda, muy patológica*
I con esto no se nace, se hace…..por soportar tanto peso


----------



## wanamaker (30 Jul 2022)

Estoy seguro que en el cartel original tenian a la chica con la pierna, pero como una de las jefas del chiringo es famosa por llamar "puta coja" a una compañera, vieron que iba a haber cachondeo con eso y plas, le ponemos pierna peluda y fuera. Ni se digno a buscar otra imagen.


----------



## Papa_Frita (30 Jul 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1140322



Interesante su professional experience

*María Antonia Morillas González*
*Directora del Instituto de las Mujeres

Last update: 24/05/2021


Functions*
Corresponde a la Directora del Instituto de las Mujeres la representación del organismo; la disposición de gastos y la ordenación de pagos; la concesión, en nombre del organismo, de los contratos públicos y privados necesarios para el desarrollo de sus funciones; la administración, gestión y recaudación de los derechos económicos del Instituto de las Mujeres; la elaboración de los anteproyectos de presupuestos y la preparación de la memoria anual relativa a las actividades del Instituto; el ejercicio, en materia de personal, de las atribuciones que como Directora del organismo autónomo le corresponden; la Dirección administrativa del Instituto y la Secretaría del Consejo de Participación de la Mujer.

*Academy training*
Licenciada en Comunicación Audiovisual por la Universidad de Málaga (2004)
Experta en Planificación de procesos participativos. Universidad Complutense de Madrid (2007-2008)
Cursando en la actualidad Máster de profesorado de ESO, Bachillerato, FP y Enseñanza de Idiomas. Especialidad en Lengua, Literatura, Latín y Griego. Universidad de Málaga

*Professional experience*
Directora del Instituto de las Mujeres. Nombrada por Real Decreto 322/2021, de 4 de mayo (BOE 5/05/2021)
Subdirectora de Coblogal (2016-2021)
Concejala de IU en el Ayuntamiento de Málaga y Diputada de la Diputación Provincial de Málaga (2011-2015)
Asesora técnica de la Oficina de Presupuestos Participativos. Diputación Provincial de Málaga (2007-2011)


Fuente: María Antonia Morillas González


----------



## Gubelkian (30 Jul 2022)

Pirro dijo:


> Todos los cuerpos son aceptables menos el tuyo, que le metemos fotochó para ponerte la pierna que te falta.



Esa y no otra es la conclusión

El Ministerio haha dejado claro que los amputados no son bienvenidos en la playa


----------



## ¿Qué? (30 Jul 2022)

¿Pero entonces podemos ir a la playa o no?


----------



## Funci-vago (30 Jul 2022)

EnergyTreeef dijo:


>



OMG I'M LITERALLY SHAKING
I DON'T EVEN

          

Mecaguen dios que putas risas


----------



## Busher (30 Jul 2022)

CaCO3 dijo:


> Es todo bastante más fácil: la "hartijta" de ArteMapache es una gorda a la que no le gusta depilarse, así que muestra una playa con gordas y tías sin depilar. Los muñones. simplemente, le dan asco.



Pues yo creo que minusvaloras la inteligencia de "Irenita & Friends".
No estan donde estan ni por ser honestas ni por ser gilipollas. Estan donde estan por ser manipuladoras e inteligentes, una combinacion de condiciones que garantiza el exito y por eso lo han tenido.

Esta campaña en tan absurda que habria pasado desapercibida... dos dias de risas y vitores (segun donde y quien) por internet y ya esta, pero con este goteo de lloros y quejitas de las "agraviadas", estiran el chicle y la campaña queda en la memoria. Saben que el "control de daños" por esas quejas es facil para con sus acolitEs... unas disculpitas, unos eurillos (previamente pactados, por supuesto) de indemnizacion, un decir "pero solo soy una chica..." y pelillos a la mar (ir a la playa sin depilar es lo que tiene...), todo perdonado.
A cambio de eso obtienen trascendencia publica de esa mierda durante semanas, que cale mas el mensaje y justificar sus sueldos ante sus seguidores/as/is/os/us.


----------



## el segador (30 Jul 2022)

EnergyTreeef dijo:


>



Que no falten los chopeos!!!


----------



## Ringbell (30 Jul 2022)

Busher dijo:


> Pues yo creo que minusvaloras la inteligencia de "Irenita & Friends".
> No estan donde estan ni por ser honestas ni por ser gilipollas. Estan donde estan por ser manipuladoras e inteligentes, una combinacion de condiciones que garantiza el exito y por eso lo han tenido.
> 
> Esta campaña en tan absurda que habria pasado desapercibida... dos dias de risas y vitores (segun donde y quien) por internet y ya esta, pero con este goteo de lloros y quejitas de las "agraviadas", estiran el chicle y la campaña queda en la memoria. Saben que el "control de daños" por esas quejas es facil para con sus acolitEs... unas disculpitas, unos eurillos (previamente pactados, por supuesto) de indemnizacion, un decir "pero solo soy una chica..." y pelillos a la mar (ir a la playa sin depilar es lo que tiene...), todo perdonado.
> A cambio de eso obtienen trascendencia publica de esa mierda durante semanas, que cale mas el mensaje y justificar sus sueldos ante sus seguidores/as/is/os/us.



Si todos asaltásemos sus chalets se les acabaría la tonteria


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (30 Jul 2022)




----------



## KUTRONIO (30 Jul 2022)

Regimen del 78 en pleno esplendor

Y sí, ¡A la izquierda se le perdona todo!


----------



## Busher (30 Jul 2022)

Ringbell dijo:


> Si todos asaltásemos sus chalets se les acabaría la tonteria



Pero saben que eso no va a suceder... no al menos con la olla a su temperatura actual... y cuando vean que empieza a calentarse peligrosamente, abandonaran sus chalets y se pondran a salvo. Ellos (muchos de ellos) disponen de los medios de informacion, analisis, tecnicos y economicos necesarios para medir los "tempos" mucho mejor que tu y que yo y para huir si llegase a ser menestar.
Pueden apretar hasta el punto preciso sin pasarse y si la cosa se desmadrase, tampoco les pillarias durmiendo, de hecho no les pillarias.

Insisto... no se alcanza el poder siendo gilipollas. Haciendoselo si, pero no siendolo.


----------



## diogenes de sinope (30 Jul 2022)

EnergyTreeef dijo:


> A ver como sale de esto, la ’ ministra’ sin vergüenza…
> 
> Dice que hace mucho tiempo q NO HA LLORADO tanto. Que está temblando, y en SHOK y muy HERIDA.
> Que alguien podría llegar tan lejos en la campaña de GOBIERNO ESPAÑOL, usar su imagen, y después decidir que la pierna ortopédica sobra.
> ...




Plan A: mamar pollas (demostró ser muy efectivono, pero no funciona en este caso)

Plan B: ir a juicio (no tiene sentido, gran coste político y la defensa es inviable)

Plan C: pagar en A (no viable porque son de "sostenella y no enmendalla")

Plan D: acordar arreglo por debajo de la mesa y quizás luego foto de sororidad entre las partes (el más probable)


----------



## Faldo (30 Jul 2022)

Busher dijo:


> La han hecho ENTERAnormativa, pero debemos suponer que es lesbiana para que no sea heteronormativa, que eso si que no es aceptable.
> 
> Dicho esto, tantas tantas cosas mal hechas empiezan a parecerme mas premeditadas que accidentales y por ello no voy a hablar mas de esta mierda que creo que han hecho a conciencia para que sea "trending topic" sin merecerlo en absoluto.



A mi no me cabe la menor duda de que es solo estupidez. Estas charos no dan para tanto.


----------



## Baltasar G thang (30 Jul 2022)

si esas tias de las fotos fueran españolas es MAS QUE PROBABLE que hubiesen votado a estos hijos de puta
que se jodan
que se jodan 1 millon de veces


----------



## wanamaker (30 Jul 2022)

Pues yo creo que es mas sencillo. La segunda del ministerio es famosa por decir un "puta coja".
Cuando vio el cartel, antes de salir, le dijo a la que lo hizo que quitara la pierna ortopedica.
Y como viven en otro mundo, ni se podian imaginar que apareciesen las chicas.


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (30 Jul 2022)

estamos esperando que se publiquen las cuentas dl chiringuito que tienen montado los tres progres de lo pais a ver uantas de estas han hecho.


----------



## Busher (30 Jul 2022)

Faldo dijo:


> A mi no me cabe la menor duda de que es solo estupidez. Estas charos no dan para tanto.



Clasicos de ayer y hoy del cine patrio...


----------



## Baltasar G thang (30 Jul 2022)

ya es de ser INUTIL INTEGRAL no saber hacer ni un puto cartel sin liarla GORDA y meter la PATA


----------



## Lain Coubert (30 Jul 2022)

Sorry, your prostetic leg is no passing our woke test. Try it again.

Ministerio de Igualdad.


----------



## Jevitronka (30 Jul 2022)

Lo que es cambiar una letra: de amputados a imputados


----------



## Anonimo23 (30 Jul 2022)

Raulisimo dijo:


> Este es un gobierno que *DESPRECIA *a los diferentes*, ESTORBA* la libertad en todas sus formas y* NO TOLERA *la disidencia.
> 
> _ES EL GOBIERNO *MÁS FASCISTA* DE LA HISTORIA._
> 
> ...



@Ejquelosfajsistassonellos he pillado a otro que no se entera de la misa la mitad

los nacional pagafantas democratas no tienen solución


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (30 Jul 2022)

Anonimo23 dijo:


> @Ejquelosfajsistassonellos he pillado a otro que no se entera de la misa la mitad
> 
> los nacional pagafantas democratas no tienen solución



Ya he escrito antes.

El Raulisimo es de los nacionalpagafantas gilipuertad por excelencia del foro


----------



## maxhc (30 Jul 2022)

Boga de combate para pagar a la tullida en 3,2, ...

Enviado desde mi CPH2145 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## auricooro (30 Jul 2022)

Pues nada, ya podemos beatificar a San Pedro Sanchez, el que hacía crecer las piernas a los tullidos y la inflación a dos dígitos


----------



## diogenes de sinope (30 Jul 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Eso es lo que se ha llevado uno de EL País al que le dieron el concurso a dedo. El autónomo que ha hecho el cartel se llevó 5000.



Breve y bueno.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (30 Jul 2022)

Pues precisamente porque son listas. Han sabido a qué pollas agarrarse y siendo mediocres ser ministras y manejar miles de millones. Media España se ve reflejada en ellas, sus robos y sus payasadas.


----------



## cebollin-o (30 Jul 2022)

Entiendo que sobre la firma adjudicataria "The Tab Bang" (redactores del País) se hará cargo de abonar todas las multas e indemnizaciones.





The Tab Gang Sl. - CIF y dirección | Empresite


The Tab Gang Sl. en Madrid MADRID. Conozca el teléfono de contacto, dirección, NIF y más información de The Tab Gang Sl.




empresite.eleconomista.es


----------



## greg_house (30 Jul 2022)

diogenes de sinope dijo:


> Breve y bueno.



Otro subnormal que no sirve para nada cobrando dinero por no se sabe que


----------



## BogadeAriete (30 Jul 2022)

Pues vamos a aguantarlo aún 2 años, que ta ha dicho Viruelo y la marquesa que se vive bin en el bobierno... Con esta campaña han ofendido a las gordas, a las lisiadas, alas negras, y violado derechos de imagen. Ni a propósito se puede hacer tan mal.


----------



## Autómata (30 Jul 2022)

Vaya cagada, pero claro, aquí nadie se responsabiliza de nada. 



cebollin-o dijo:


> Entiendo que sobre la firma adjudicataria "The Tab Bang" (redactores del País) se hará cargo de abonar todas las multas e indemnizaciones.



Ahí está, pagaremos todos el desaguisado.


----------



## Sr. Chinarro (30 Jul 2022)

BogadeAriete dijo:


> Pues vamos a aguantarlo aún 2 años, que ta ha dicho Viruelo y la marquesa que se vive bin en el bobierno... Con esta campaña han ofendido a las gordas, a las lisiadas, alas negras, y violado derechos de imagen. Ni a propósito se puede hacer tan mal.



Espera que aun falta la señora mastectomizada.
Me juego algo a que tiene dos pechos.


----------



## simenthal (30 Jul 2022)

Schenker dijo:


> No te engañes, también les importan una mierda los cuerpos de las mujeres, gordas o tullidas. Aquí lo único que importa es el dinero, mantener el chiringuito hasta que se hunda todo y trincar toda la pasta posible.



Se lo acabo de explicar a miujer


----------



## Kluster (30 Jul 2022)

Pirro dijo:


> Todos los cuerpos son aceptables menos el tuyo, que le metemos fotochó para ponerte la pierna que te falta.



Es la campaña de propaganda más desastrosa que he visto. Todo lo que podía hacerse mal se ha hecho mal.


----------



## davitin (30 Jul 2022)

Yo la apoyo y espero que llegue hasta el final.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (30 Jul 2022)

cebollin-o dijo:


> Entiendo que sobre la firma adjudicataria "The Tab Bang" (redactores del País) se hará cargo de abonar todas las multas e indemnizaciones.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Me parece que le van a cargar el muerto a la autora.


----------



## cebollin-o (30 Jul 2022)

Autómata dijo:


> Vaya cagada, pero claro, aquí nadie se responsabiliza de nada.
> 
> 
> 
> Ahí está, pagaremos todos el desaguisado.



Me niego.
Es una empresa privada, a la que se ha adjudicado a dedo un sustancioso contrato público.
Un trabajo muy sencillo, cero riesgo, nula responsabilidad... y la pifia!


----------



## greg_house (30 Jul 2022)

Bueno, pues ya esta, queda todo claro.

Menudo ministerio de "igualdad" fomentando la desigualdad....


----------



## EnergyTreeef (30 Jul 2022)

*Boooom*!

Em lunes se vienen cosas…….

ahiora la black ‘ Curvy’ (la de quejas de ayer) dice que este fin de semana descansara pero en LUNES tomará medidas/ denunciará a Gobierno Español


----------



## El Tuerto (30 Jul 2022)

Joder....

Es que ni a posta se puede hacer peor ..

Estos hijos de puta son los que están gestionando el pago a eXpaña de miles y miles de kilotones de euros por parte de la UE


----------



## Ponix (30 Jul 2022)

Puto asco de progres de mierda


----------



## Faldo (30 Jul 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Me parece que le van a cargar el muerto a la autora.



Si dibujar la pierna no ha sido idea de ella, no creo que se le puedan cargar el muerto, porque ella puede decir que fue el ministerio quien le dijo que quitase la prótesis. Al final, silencio hasta que pase la tormenta y a seguir robando. 

De todas formas en la charocracia es cuestión de tiempo que pasen estas cosas. Deberían llamar al instituto ese "Instituto contra la mujer".


----------



## Andreas Katsulas (30 Jul 2022)

El Tuerto dijo:


> Joder....
> 
> Es que ni a posta se puede hacer peor ..
> 
> Estos hijos de puta son los que están gestionando el pago a eXpaña de miles y miles de kilotones de euros por parte de la UE



Y del 40% del PIB todos los años


----------



## Ponix (30 Jul 2022)

Mentefria2 dijo:


> Dándole una segunda mirada a la foto, es tan aberrante que tiene que haberse hecho a propósito para generar ruido u otro fin.
> 
> Hay millones de tías como la de la foto, que necesidad hay de escoger una sin pierna y hacerle un Photoshop? Sería como escoger a un negro y depues pintarlo de blanco. Está hecho adrede seguro.



Raro es la verdad.
Putos progres de mierda


----------



## alvarinaitis (30 Jul 2022)

La playa es para las gordes no para las coges.


----------



## ATARAXIO (30 Jul 2022)

al margen de la repugnancia que me provoca el robo al erario público con la disculpa de campañas estúpidas para justificar el saqueo ...

al margen de la poca imaginación de quien hizo el cartel ahora que incluso hay aplicaciones que te lo dan todo hecho sin necesidad de pensar ... 

la que llora por que se han " inspirado " en su foto debería estar agradecida por haberle hecho publicidad . 

claro que en ese país satánico donde todo el mundo quiere sacar tajada a través de la exageración del dolor imaginario todo vale. 
De hecho el sistema lo están copiando en España que se está judicializando todas las dinámicas de la vida. 
Hace sólo unos años el concepto de divorcio no existía. Las mujeres cuando moría su marido se vestían de luto y no volvían a salir de casa abrazadas al retrato de su hombre. 

Nadie se podría imaginar que unas décadas después el peor enemigo que te destruirá tu vida y te arruinará es la persona que prometió amarte para siempre.


----------



## maxhc (30 Jul 2022)

Disculpe, los reyes son los padres.

Enviado desde mi CPH2145 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Stafanos de Mixtura (30 Jul 2022)

El Tuerto dijo:


> Joder....
> 
> Es que ni a posta se puede hacer peor ..
> 
> Estos hijos de puta son los que están gestionando el pago a eXpaña de miles y miles de kilotones de euros por parte de la UE



Lo han hecho así para fundir los 100.000 euros en indemnizaciones, les darán unas migajas a los ballenatos y la ninistra y cia se llevarán le parte gorda. La extrema izquierda es criminal, despierta, vivaz, en la derecha solo hay retrasados mentales, este es el resultado de la terrible combinación.


----------



## SexyVIcky (30 Jul 2022)

ominae dijo:


> Duelo de psicopatas instagramers, a ver quien da mas pena y obtiene mas atención por ello, la coja, la gorda o la ministra.



Espero que gane la coja y tenga alguna consecuencia en este puto chiringuito de igualdad.Pero va a ser que no,a los políticos españoles de cualquier color no los levantas de la silla ni con agua caliente.


----------



## YoSoyTuPaco (30 Jul 2022)

Esto tiene que ser a posta, no me creo que pudiendo poner cualquier foto de una mujer normal, coja y ponga la de esta y le arregle la pata. Es imposible que ocurra sin voluntad. Algo traman.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (30 Jul 2022)




----------



## EnergyTreeef (30 Jul 2022)

.Se está extendiendo….el marrón..

Ya está en *Euronews*



aquí, de momento en algún medio catalán, hablan de la chica de prótesis


----------



## YoSoyTuPaco (30 Jul 2022)

¿son todas gringas? Las habrán conocido en la gira y habrán tramado lo que sea. Sería interesante saber de qué viven las susodichas.


----------



## ¿Qué? (30 Jul 2022)

EnergyTreeef dijo:


> .Se está extendiendo….el marrón..
> 
> Ya está en Euronews
> 
> ...



JOJOJOJOOJOJO me nutre
Las cloacas fasistas de UK


----------



## Pacozeneca Trombo Martin (30 Jul 2022)




----------



## Eric Finch (30 Jul 2022)

Barragana Mantera, ese florero puesto al mando de un Ministerio que no debió existir.


----------



## Nostalgia (30 Jul 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> por qué la puta del chepas todavía no está en la cárcel??



O mejor bajo tierra


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (30 Jul 2022)

La mamada al chepas tuvo que ser bestial


----------



## España1 (30 Jul 2022)

Montero la inclusiva de Galapagar


----------



## Mel_O_Cotton (30 Jul 2022)

Irene Montero va a ser políticamente sacrificada a no mucho tardar. Cuando quede tan poca legislatura que a PS deje de importarle cagarse en el convento para la que le va a quedar dentro, se va a vengar de todas las payasadas de ella y de todo Podemos, en medio del furor de los votantes socialistas (que también están hartos de ella y de Podemos), y en medio de la humillación de los votantes de Podemos, que van a huir despavoridos y tendrán que votar por fuerza al PSOE, así que ya os podéis preparar para una mayoría absoluta de PS.


----------



## cuartosinascensor (30 Jul 2022)

Alguna alusión a esto en los telediarios de la 1, 4, 5 y 6?
Yo creo que es noticia que el ministerio de igualdad haga tanto daño a mujeres inocentes


----------



## 《Judas》 (30 Jul 2022)

Photochop es desde la tierra bola giratoria hasta el hezpasio de las galaxias. Tampoco os pongáis ahora ejquisitos


----------



## tomac (30 Jul 2022)

cuartosinascensor dijo:


> Alguna alusión a esto en los telediarios de la 1, 4, 5 y 6?
> Yo creo que es noticia que el ministerio de igualdad haga tanto daño a mujeres inocentes




Si los grandes medios no dicen nada es porque hay algo más gordo que hay que tapar.


----------



## 《Judas》 (30 Jul 2022)

Tiene que ser así, se toman partes, se juntan y se retocan pa que todo encaje...

Cómo era? "It's photochp, but it has to be"


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (30 Jul 2022)

Pirro dijo:


> Todos los cuerpos son aceptables menos el tuyo, que le metemos fotochó para ponerte la pierna que te falta.




La verdad es que es la hostia de cínico… Ánimo a la chica, y que les saque a esos espabilados todo lo que pueda. 

Entiendo que tendrá que ir contra la empresa que subcontrató al “artista digital”, ¿No?


----------



## pabloiseguro (30 Jul 2022)

O sea que lo que el Gobierno que quiere enseñar con esto es que la obesidad es cool. ¿Nos queremos gordas?


----------



## Coronel BañosdeATOCHA (30 Jul 2022)

EnergyTreeef dijo:


> *Boooom*!
> 
> Em lunes se vienen cosas…….
> 
> ...



"Jamás vayas a por una ESCORPIO que no te hizo nada, no paro de repetirlo". Esto promete, AMIGOS.


----------



## 《Judas》 (30 Jul 2022)

Que indemnicen a los terraplanistas ofendiditos también. 
Qué hay de lo suyo?


----------



## Conde Duckula (30 Jul 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> La verdad es que es la hostia de cínico… Ánimo a la chica, y que les saque a esos espabilados todo lo que pueda.
> 
> Entiendo que tendrá que ir contra la empresa que subcontrató al “artista digital”, ¿No?



Si saca algo será a nosotros hijo mío.


----------



## Conde Duckula (30 Jul 2022)

Lo más triste del asunto es que la gente es gorda por dejadez, vagancia y estupidez. Además promocionan un estilo de vida que no es saludable ni bueno.

Pero lo de la pierna no tiene solución. Es lo único que no deberían haber quitado del cartel. Y además es la única que se cuida en esa foto.


----------



## Agosto (30 Jul 2022)

Que poca verguenza. Hay que normalizar la gordura pero a las que llevan prótesis que les den mucho por el culo.


----------



## 《Judas》 (30 Jul 2022)

En photochop to vale. Nadie dijo que fuera la realidad. Cuánto photochop ta permitido? Es harte, como el follaglobismo


----------



## Raulisimo (30 Jul 2022)

No, si al final acabaremos* pagando nosotros* las multas.


----------



## 《Judas》 (30 Jul 2022)

Van a prohibir el photochop?


----------



## EnergyTreeef (30 Jul 2022)

El silencio está solo en mass media españoles …
porque en los anglo, ha salido en BBC y hoy en Euronews

I en lunes va ser otro, de nutrición, hoy la black ‘ Curvy’ dijo, que en lunes empezará a tomar serias acciones contra Gobierno Español’.

Espero que esto se extienda en los medios anglo ( la Curvy y la amputada son de UK) y al final acabé en tabloides donde le pongan a caldo y hasta final ( este tipo de prensa es muy insistente e investiga hasta final) ojalá!

y de paso, jodera puertas giratorias post salida del Gibierno….a la ministra….( q ya estaba merodeando contactos en NY)


----------



## Adhoc (30 Jul 2022)

bu bu bu...


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (30 Jul 2022)

tremendisima cagada del bobierno de españa.

una más, pensaréis, pero esta hace mucha pupita.


----------



## maromo (30 Jul 2022)

Me lo parece a mi o le han puesto también pelos en el sobaco?


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (30 Jul 2022)

Mentefria2 dijo:


> Dándole una segunda mirada a la foto, es tan aberrante que tiene que haberse hecho a propósito para generar ruido u otro fin.
> 
> Hay millones de tías como la de la foto, que necesidad hay de escoger una sin pierna y hacerle un Photoshop? Sería como escoger a un negro y depues pintarlo de blanco. Está hecho adrede seguro.



Yo cuando en un primer momento vi el cutre-cartel, también me quedé pensando qué tendría de raro la chica de abajo a la izquierda, si parece una tia buena y todo, después viendo lo de la pierna ortopédica no tiene ningun sentido, quizá en una primera version del cartel pusieron a la tia buena con la patapalo y después a Irena Mantero le dio grima y dijo que le pusieran una pierna normal, pero es que no tiene mucha lógica nada de todo esto, el caso es que alguien ha trincado 85.000 euros de dinero publico (NUESTRO).


----------



## Nagare1999 (30 Jul 2022)

maromo dijo:


> Me lo parece a mi o le han puesto también pelos en el sobaco?



Sí, y en las piernas. Supongo que por eso se la han cambiado, no le iban a poner pelos en una y ramas en la otra.


----------



## maromo (30 Jul 2022)

Nagare1999 dijo:


> Sí, y en las piernas. Supongo que por eso se la han cambiado, no le iban a poner pelos en una y ramas en la otra.



jajaja


----------



## tomac (30 Jul 2022)

EnergyTreeef dijo:


> El silencio está solo en mass media españoles …
> porque en los anglo, ha salido en BBC y hoy en Euronews
> 
> I en lunes va ser otro, de nutrición, hoy la black ‘ Curvy’ dijo, que en lunes empezará a tomar serias acciones contra Gobierno Español’.
> ...




Tranquilo que hay alguien haciendo horas extras y el lunes lo tienen todo tapado.


----------



## 《Judas》 (30 Jul 2022)

A mí me da igual.

Desde que me enteré que la tierra bola es harte follaglobista, mimundo es otro


----------



## Decipher (30 Jul 2022)

Cuidadito con tener ninguna simpatia por las femimarxistas, es Alien Vs Predator, que se maten entre ellas.


----------



## Paisaje (30 Jul 2022)

Se podrían haber puesto en el cartel las gordas podemitas aquellas de la campaña por Madrid... ¿os acordáis?


----------



## BeninExpress (30 Jul 2022)

Pirro dijo:


> Todos los cuerpos son aceptables menos el tuyo, que le metemos fotochó para ponerte la pierna que te falta.



Broootalérrimo!


----------



## John Smmith (30 Jul 2022)

Empiezo a pensar que todo este chou esta orquestado. Es que no es ni medio normal. Esta gente busca que hablen como sea de ellos, aunque sea mal.


----------



## 《Judas》 (30 Jul 2022)

Y si hubiera sido al revés y le ponen la prótesis a quien no la tiene o algo así?

Con photochop se puede hacer cualquier cosa.

Debería haber limitaciones al photochop? Debería haber un historial de modificaciones en cada photochopeo? 

Debatamos...


----------



## 《Judas》 (30 Jul 2022)

La tesnologida photochop está siendo usada por la siensia sientítula?


----------



## Mdutch (30 Jul 2022)

La pierna modificada, pelos en el sobaco y la bebida morada.
Es que es buenísimo


----------



## Abrazafarolas (30 Jul 2022)

Se han coronado las del chiringuito de las rodillas peladas


----------



## Furymundo (30 Jul 2022)

nelsoncito dijo:


> ¿No sería esto motivo para capar a la cajera chupapollas de una vez?



si no se capa al PSOE siendo una banda criminal a las ordenes de logias extranjeras se va a capar a alguien por esta tonteria ?


----------



## Decipher (30 Jul 2022)

Mdutch dijo:


> La pierna modificada, pelos en el sobaco y la bebida morada.
> Es que es buenísimo



Y la negra sin piel de naranja. Gorda pero sin pasarse.


----------



## machote hispano (30 Jul 2022)

Acabo de entrar al floro y de pura vergüenza ajena y cabreo por los HDLGP del desgobierno quiero desconectarme otra vez. 

Pero no, no evitó la lucha ni meto la cabeza en la arena.


----------



## Furymundo (30 Jul 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> @Walter Sobchak @TIESTO4EVER sujetadme, please¡



llamo a Alex Cosma ?
y que nos hable del DUO


----------



## 《Judas》 (30 Jul 2022)




----------



## Furymundo (30 Jul 2022)

si os sirve de consuelo esa chica seguro que seria tan o mas woke que el ministerio que la ha humillado.


----------



## Furymundo (30 Jul 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


>


----------



## BeninExpress (30 Jul 2022)

Mdutch dijo:


> La pierna modificada, pelos en el sobaco y la bebida morada.
> Es que es buenísimo



Y parece que tiene un herpes en la boca de tanto comer almejas.. lo tiene tó!

Negra, bollera, con pelo en el sobaco y más puta que las gallinas.


----------



## PEPITO GRILLAO (30 Jul 2022)

La cuestión es que la compensación por daños la pagaremos los remeros


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (30 Jul 2022)

Furymundo dijo:


> llamo a Alex Cosma ?
> y que nos hable del DUO



Menudo plasta de troll, a ese lo tengo en el ignore desde que Napoleón venció en Austerlitz


----------



## Fornicious Jr (30 Jul 2022)

La abogada habrá visto lo mindundi que es la mapache 

Y ha dicho, si queremos rascar pasta hay que ir a por la menestra


----------



## Mongolo471 (30 Jul 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> La abogada habrá visto lo mindundi que es la mapache
> 
> Y ha dicho, si queremos rascar pasta hay que ir a por la menestra



Bueno, es normal, ella solo es una subcontratada, pero quien manda es la comepollas de ratas, es decir, la máxima responsable, aunque luego paguemos los ciudadanos sus fechorías.


----------



## Bien boa (30 Jul 2022)

Es imposible ser más torpe, parece un concurso de torpes, donde el más cretino gana. No encuentro otra explicación.


----------



## elpaguitas (30 Jul 2022)

joer lo mejor es que si lo lleva a juicio, lo pagaremos de nosotros y no esas "iluminadas" que hicieron el montaje


----------



## Luftwuaje (30 Jul 2022)

Y qué más da las tropelías que hagan y cometan, *igualdad. *Al final se van de rositas hagan lo que hagan…


----------



## Rompehuevos (30 Jul 2022)

y apunto de sacar el solo si es si


----------



## Decipher (30 Jul 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Menudo plasta de troll, a ese lo tengo en el ignore desde que Napoleón venció en Austerlitz



No es troll, es un izmierdista viejuno brasas.


----------



## rustiko (30 Jul 2022)

Cuando crees que no puede ser mejor, todavía va a más. Joder con la menestra, parecía tonta pero tiene el demonio hasta las entrañas.


----------



## superloki (30 Jul 2022)

Los 100.000 euros ya no vuelven a las arcas, aunque eso ya estaba perdido al haber salido de los 20 mil millones que le han dado al ministerio. El problema es que serán más de cien mil euros porque tendrán que dar indemnizaciones y posiblemente pagar los juicios de las reclamaciones. Al final también saldrá todo de los 20 mil millones de Igualdad. Todo es tan turbio, chapucero y "Paco" que ya no se que creer de todo esto...


----------



## BeninExpress (30 Jul 2022)

Además me hace gracia lo de "el verano también es tuyo" porque es obvio que es de todo el mundo.

DE TODO EL MUNDO.

También del Salmones.. y su amigüita..







De los prorrusos..







De Abascal..







De Trump..







De Putin..







DE TODOS JODER, os enteráis mugremitas de los cojones??

Nadie pone eso en duda salvo vosotros que sois la policía del pensamiento y queréis meternos con calzador quién es bueno y quién es malo.

DE TOOOODOS hijos de puta, de TOOOOODOS!


----------



## Boker (30 Jul 2022)

destrozo dijo:


> 84.500 euros



84.500 *+ IVA *


----------



## Yomimo (30 Jul 2022)

A la puerca esta de la cajera ya le llegará la hora, esta gente son tan estupidos qué se piensan qué la mangancia y el buen vivir es para siempre.


----------



## Lechuga verde (30 Jul 2022)

Si es que la poblacion española merece exterminio por permitir tanta subnormalidad


----------



## Magufillo (30 Jul 2022)

Esto tiene pinta de estar todo _preparáo. _ Hay que dar a la gente de que hablar


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (30 Jul 2022)




----------



## machote hispano (30 Jul 2022)

elpaguitas dijo:


> joer lo mejor es que si lo lleva a juicio, lo pagaremos de nosotros y no esas "iluminadas" que hicieron el montaje



No llegará a juicio. 
Cuando el caso de la escolta usada de recadera y chica para todo, la menestra chupa-chups tenía que ir a declarar como imputada a un tribunal: morterada de dinero (y posibles amenazas veladas) para arreglar el tema extrajudicialmente. 

De haber ido a juicio tendría que haber dimitido como hizo..., ¿Echeminga...? Ahora vuelvo, voy a reír un rato... 

Esto será similar, disculpas que no son disculpas: "no jemos jecho nada malo, peroooo...", echar la culpa a Franco, a la ultraderesha, a Putin, al cambio clematiko, etc. Y otra morterada de pasta..., de nadie. 


En España ya no hay Estado de derecho. Policías deteniendo y violando detenidas y NO PASA NADA, multa de 80000€ y a seguir de poli en otro municipio. 

No hay nada que se pueda salvar. Fuego purificador a todos los poderes del estado y sus esbirros.


----------



## AEM (30 Jul 2022)

la culpa es de Francoooooo!


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (30 Jul 2022)

BogadeAriete dijo:


> Pues vamos a aguantarlo aún 2 años, que ta ha dicho Viruelo y la marquesa que se vive bin en el bobierno... Con esta campaña han ofendido a las gordas, a las lisiadas, alas negras, y violado derechos de imagen. Ni a propósito se puede hacer tan mal.



Y aquí no dimite ni dios. Por mucho menos en otros países están en la calle y en España mismo ellos hicieron una moción de censura al PP por mucho menos. Gracias a C's por permitirlo.


----------



## machote hispano (30 Jul 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Gracias a C's por permitirlo.



En el pecado llevan la penitencia. 
Ya ni me acuerdo del nombre del candidato en Andasulía.


----------



## EnergyTreeef (30 Jul 2022)

siii
Llego a los tabloides!

Y eso que ‘ _The mirror’_ es un poco de izquierda ..
pero
En cuando llegue a _Daily Mail_ lo de rechazar pierna amputada … …ya veréis que risas…

Va ser marrón, la black Curvy tambien ha prometido hoy, venganza a Gobierno Español.

La modelo denucia/ acusa a la campaña
*Model accuses Spanish beach body campaign of using her image without asking*
Nyome Nicholas-Williams, 30, from London, claims a photo was taken from her Instagram page to promote a group of diverse women and sizes having fun on a beach for a Spanish campaign







Fuente

*Ambas son de UK, cualquier denucia va ser bajo jurisdicción británica.*


----------



## Pato Sentado (30 Jul 2022)

No entiendo nada: Si han cogido las fotos de una web sin consentimiento donde está el gasto?
Para que coger una foto de una amputada con prótesis para luego editarla?
No tiene pies ni cabeza.
Y la oposición que dice? O están de vacaciones?


----------



## enfinbien (30 Jul 2022)

Y digo yo,por que no le hicieron la foto a Echenique en bikini?


----------



## Nagare1999 (30 Jul 2022)

Por lo visto la agencia de los perrolistos de lo país han declarado que esta no es su campaña, que aún no habría salido, así que *a lo mejor *este nuevo ridículo de Irene no nos ha valido esa cantidad, o quíen sabe, igual sí... con mucha expectación de saber como va a ser la nueva cagada del MI


----------



## Paco_Iglesias (30 Jul 2022)




----------



## nazanian (30 Jul 2022)

Paco_Iglesias dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1140820



No me extraña que esté hundida. Le han puesto vello en la axila.


----------



## nazanian (30 Jul 2022)

Pato Sentado dijo:


> No entiendo nada: Si han cogido las fotos de una web sin consentimiento donde está el gasto?
> Para que coger una foto de una amputada con prótesis para luego editarla?
> No tiene pies ni cabeza.
> Y la oposición que dice? O están de vacaciones?



Tú crees que 300 asesores hacen las cosas al buen tun tun?
Media España hablando de lo mismo. 


Qué era eso del pacto con BIldu?


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (30 Jul 2022)




----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (30 Jul 2022)

machote hispano dijo:


> En el pecado llevan la penitencia.
> Ya ni me acuerdo del nombre del candidato en Andasulía.



Permitieron que ganara la moción de censura cuando no había sido todavía ni juzgado (y que posteriormente ganaron), mientras el P$%€ siguen ahí con una sentencia de culpabilidad.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (30 Jul 2022)

EnergyTreeef dijo:


> siii
> Llego a los tabloides!
> 
> Y eso que ‘ _The mirror’_ es un poco de izquierda ..
> ...



Han conseguido lo que querían: se está hablando de la campaña en todo el mundo.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (30 Jul 2022)

*Monkeypox has killed its first victim in Europe as Spain confirms a fatality just a week after WHO confirmed it as a global health emergency*

*Dailymail : << Monkeypox has killed its first victim in Spain. Europe >> 
Primera Muerte en EUROPA x la PESTE GAY logicamente en ESPAÑA*
​
*








Monkeypox claims first victim in Europe as Spain confirms 4,200 cases


Spain's Ministry of Health confirmed the fatality today, providing no further detail about the victim and when they had died, as it revealed 4,298 cases have so far been notified since the outbreak began.




www.dailymail.co.uk




*
*Spain confirms first fatality from monkeypox since the outbreak began*
*The news marks Europe's first confirmed death from the viral disease *
*Spain has been leading nation on the continent in terms of confirmed cases *
*However, in some recent cases, patients first experienced a rash in the mouth or around the genitals or anus.*

Spain has confirmed its first monkeypox death - and Europe's first fatality from the virus.

The five previous reported deaths were all in *African* nations.





Spain's Ministry of Health confirmed the fatality today as it revealed 4,298 cases have so far been notified.

It gave no details about the person who had died and when it had happened. Only 64 of the confirmed cases in Spain have been women.

Earlier this month when the number of confirmed cases stood at just over 3,000 in Spain, it was identified as the monkeypox world leader.

The earliest cases in May were linked to a gay sauna in Madrid and a Pride festival in Gran Canaria.

Last week the World Health Organisation declared monkeypox a global health emergency, meaning it now views the current outbreak as enough of a significant threat that a coordinated international response is needed.












Monkeypox has affected more than 16,000 people across 75 countries, according to a tally by the US Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC)



Share
WHO Director-General Tedros Adhanom Ghebreyesus made the decision to issue the declaration despite a lack of consensus among experts serving on the U.N. health agency's emergency committee.

It was the first time the chief of the U.N. health agency has taken such an action.

'We have an outbreak that has spread around the world rapidly through new modes of transmission about which we understand too little and which meets the criteria in the international health regulations,' Tedros said.

'I know this has not been an easy or straightforward process and that there are divergent views among the members of the committee,' he added.

The WHO announcement came after the virus spread to more than 75 countries. Director General Dr Tedros said at the time the risk of people catching the virus in Europe was 'high'.

The WHO previously declared emergencies for public health crises such as the Covid-19 pandemic, the 2014 West African Ebola outbreak, the Zika virus in Latin America in 2016 and the ongoing effort to eradicate polio.





WHO Director-General Tedros Adhanom Ghebreyesus (above) made the decision to issue the declaration despite a lack of consensus among experts serving on the U.N. health agency's emergency committee
Although monkeypox has been established in parts of central and west Africa for decades, it was not known to spread beyond the continent or to move widely among people until May, when authorities detected dozens of individual outbreaks in Europe, North America and elsewhere.
Traditionally, people with monkeypox have developed a fever, swollen lymph nodes, headaches and muscle aches.
The symptoms are followed by a rash that starts on their face or mouth and then spreads to other parts of their body - particularly the hands and feet.
However, in some recent cases, patients first experienced a rash in the mouth or around the genitals or anus.







Dailymail : << Monkeypox has killed its first victim in Spain. Europe >> Primera Muerte en EUROPA x la PESTE GAY logicamente en ESPAÑA


Monkeypox has killed its first victim in Europe as Spain confirms a fatality just a week after WHO confirmed it as a global health emergency Dailymail : > Primera Muerte en EUROPA x la PESTE GAY logicamente en ESPAÑA...




www.burbuja.info





​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (30 Jul 2022)

*PREPARA NUEVAS PIERNAS PARA AMPUTAR*


*LAS DE LOS MARICONES ANTES DE QUE NOS PEGEN LAS PUSTULAS BUBONICAS EN TRANSPORTE PUBLICO *

*Y TE QUEDE LOS GENITALES Y EL ANO DESFIGURADO PARA SIEMPRE POR CONTAGIO DE SU PESTE 




*




JKL-2 dijo:


> No estigmatizar a la comunidad china = No estigmatizar al colectivo LGTBI







​


----------



## machote hispano (30 Jul 2022)

elgatochimpliflinguir dijo:


> *PREPARA NUEVAS PIERNAS PARA AMPUTAR*
> 
> 
> *LAS DE LOS MARICONES ANTES DE QUE NOS PEGEN LAS PUSTULAS BUBONICAS EN TRANSPORTE PUBLICO *
> ...



El tatuaje en la pierna, del gemelo izquierdo ¿es de un grupito? 

Creo que he visto algo parecido antes.


----------



## propileos (30 Jul 2022)

Nagare1999 dijo:


> Por lo visto la agencia de los perrolistos de lo país han declarado que esta no es su campaña, que aún no habría salido, así que *a lo mejor *este nuevo ridículo de Irene no nos ha valido esa cantidad, o quíen sabe, igual sí... con mucha expectación de saber como va a ser la nueva cagada del MI




La adjudicacion fue hecha en marzo de 2022 a quien quieren engañar


----------



## Paco_Iglesias (30 Jul 2022)

nazanian dijo:


> No me extraña que esté hundida. Le han puesto vello en la axila.



Y en las piernas


----------



## jkaza (30 Jul 2022)

Cómo se han complicado la vida, pudiendo pillar gordas de bibliotecas como istock.

La única explicación es que sean de VOX.


----------



## Risitas (30 Jul 2022)

Nagare1999 dijo:


> Por lo visto la agencia de los perrolistos de lo país han declarado que esta no es su campaña, que aún no habría salido, así que *a lo mejor *este nuevo ridículo de Irene no nos ha valido esa cantidad, o quíen sabe, igual sí... con mucha expectación de saber como va a ser la nueva cagada del MI



Esa campaña se adjudico en Marzo y tenían 40 días para entregarlas... así que... Donde esta?

Yo tengo entendido que los 85.000 era por una campaña larga... entre las que incluían esta foto...

Pero ahora tratan de desmarcarse dejarle el marron a la autonoma que no tendrá un duro, ya que les han pillado y si las modelos descubren que la empresa que hizo esto es una gran empresa los despellejan vivos.

Yo si soy una modelo, sobre todo la de la pierna ortopedica, los despellejo.


----------



## jkaza (30 Jul 2022)

nazanian dijo:


> No me extraña que esté hundida. Le han puesto vello en la axila.



Eso es peor que tener una pata fake


----------



## Risitas (30 Jul 2022)

propileos dijo:


> La adjudicacion fue hecha en diciembre de 2021 a quien quieren engañar
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1140859



Si fue adjudicada en diciembre, y estamos casi en Agosto y tenian 40 dias para entregar todo... Donde carallo esta la campaña?


----------



## propileos (30 Jul 2022)

Risitas dijo:


> Si fue adjudicada en diciembre, y estamos casi en Agosto y tenian 40 dias para entregar todo... Donde carallo esta la campaña?



Bueno fue en marzo, ya lo he corregido, pero una campaña para el verano cuando la van a sacar ¿en noviembre?, no tiene sentido.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (30 Jul 2022)

*POR QUE OS VAN A TENER QUE AMPUTAR UNA PIERNA*

*A LOS QUE COJAIS EL METRO DE LEGAZPI*

*O TENGAIS A ALGUN CONOCIDO QUE LO COJA *









*CULO 
↓
BOCA
↓*
*BARRA O ASIENTO DEL METRO O TRANSPORTE PUBLICO *​






* Sanidad confirma la primera muerte por viruela del mono en España




*
Hasta ahora, se han notificado un total de 4.298 casos en el país en las 17 Comunidades Autónomas
De los 3.750 infectados sobre los que se dispone información, 120 fueron hospitalizados (3,2%)​ 29.07.2022 * 22:16 horas* Por _ RTVE.es/AGENCIAS _ 









Sanidad confirma la primera muerte por viruela del mono en España


El Ministerio de Sanidad ha confirmado este viernes la primera muerte por la viruela del mono en España, una infección de la que se han detectado más de 3.000 casos



www.rtve.es




  
​ 
Confirmada la primera muerte por viruela del mono en España 



El Ministerio de Sanidad ha confirmado este viernes la *primera muerte por viruela del mono en España*, un fallecimiento que se ha registrado, concretamente, en la Comunidad Valenciana.
Hasta ahora, se han notificado un total de 4.298 casos en el país, de acuerdo a los datos de la Red Nacional de Vigilancia Epidemiológica (Renave).
Según el documento del Centro de Coordinación de Alertas y Emergencias Sanitarias y al que ha tenido acceso RTVE.es, de los 3.750 infectados sobre los que se dispone información, *120 fueron hospitalizados (3,2%) *y uno de ellos ha perdido la vida, convirtiéndose en la primera víctima mortal en España.
​


----------



## V10 5.2 (30 Jul 2022)

Con todo lo que me he reído esta semana, puedo decir que los 84k€ se han usado bien.


----------



## zapatitos (30 Jul 2022)

Te están dando todo el puto día por culo con lo de que hay que respetar e integrar a los diferentes blablablablablablablabla a y los que tienen algún problema blablablablabla y a las minorías blablablablablabla pero después van y humillan y desprecian a una tía con una amputación pintándole una pierna donde tiene la prótesis.

Así son los progres buenrrollistas, unos miserables hipócritas y fariseos de lo más esperpéntico que pueda existir.

Saludos.


----------



## ueee3 (30 Jul 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> @Walter Sobchak @TIESTO4EVER sujetadme, please¡



A mí no me has nombrado, bien, porque yo te sujeto el cubata! Fight!


----------



## elbaranda (30 Jul 2022)

destrozo dijo:


> 84.500 euros



Y recordad niños, los impuestos sirven para pagar la sanidad y la educación


----------



## megadeth (30 Jul 2022)

Ya ha aparecido la señora que faltaba. La de las mastectomias. Supongo que tampoco tendrá ni puta idea de que está en ese cartel de mierda.

Flat and Fabulous with Juliet Fitzpatrick - Out of the Bubble


----------



## alas97 (30 Jul 2022)

veo mucha bilis aquí con la irene, pero parece que no conocen la mente de un rojo y de su psicopatía con los tullidos.

para eso tienen que entender la ideología del "hombre nuevo". te falta un brazo para el incinerador, que vienes ciego, para el incinerador, tiene síndrome de down, aborto, viene con algún problema, aborto, aborto aborto. @dabuti fusilado, @xicomalo al gulag y de ahí al crematorio.. bajo el pensamiento rojo, no se escapa nadie con taras mentales y genéticos.

*Eugenesia en la URSS: Nikolai Koltzov*

La eugenesia es una filosofía social que defiende la mejora de los rasgos hereditarios humanos mediante varias formas de intervención. Las metas perseguidas han variado entre la creación de personas más sanas e inteligentes, el ahorro de los recursos de la sociedad y el alivio del sufrimiento humano. Los medios antiguamente propuestos para alcanzar estos objetivos se centraban en la selección artificial, mientras los modernos se centran en el diagnóstico prenatal y la exploración fetal, la orientación genética, el control de natalidad, la fecundación in vitro y la ingeniería genética. Sus oponentes arguyen que la eugenesia es inmoral y está fundamentada en, o es en sí misma, una pseudociencia. Históricamente, la eugenesia ha sido usada como justificación para las discriminaciones coercitivas y las violaciones de los derechos humanos promovidas por el estado, como la esterilización forzosa de personas con defectos genéticos.



Así que la cajera con el fotoshopo lo único que ha hecho es proyectar lo que cree que debe ser la sociedad, luego de la publicidad le sigue el paredón de fusilamiento para que no quede testigos de los actores.


----------



## Mongolo471 (30 Jul 2022)

megadeth dijo:


> Ya ha aparecido la señora que faltaba. La de las mastectomias. Supongo que tampoco tendrá ni puta idea de que está en ese cartel de mierda.
> 
> Flat and Fabulous with Juliet Fitzpatrick - Out of the Bubble



Solo falta su opinión, y mira que la pobre ya lleva un buen drama. Personalmente, sacaría pasta por no pedir permiso.


----------



## Risitas (30 Jul 2022)

La del centro es Rayneon.


----------



## Antiparticula (30 Jul 2022)

EnergyTreeef dijo:


> La autora, que ha cobrado 5000€ por esta infame porqueria es esta:



Esta es la nueva casta dirigente.


----------



## nate (30 Jul 2022)

EnergyTreeef dijo:


> A ver como sale de esto, la ’ ministra’ sin vergüenza…
> 
> Dice que hace mucho tiempo q NO HA LLORADO tanto. Que está temblando, y en SHOK y muy HERIDA.
> Que alguien podría llegar tan lejos en la campaña de GOBIERNO ESPAÑOL, usar su imagen, y después decidir que la pierna ortopédica sobra.
> ...



Como son las mugere.. jajaja... no puede dejar de tocarse el pelito y posar frente a la cámara aún cuando lo que habla es de un tema serio. Siempre jijijeando. Lo llevan en la sangre.


----------



## zirick (30 Jul 2022)

La cajera despechada no da una


----------



## cimarrón (30 Jul 2022)

Entonces, si no era por tullida ¿por qué escogieron a esa tía y no la foto de cualquier otra mulata? No tiene puto sentido goderrr.


----------



## BAL (30 Jul 2022)

Como va la psyop del cartelito?

Junto con la de la corbata, ya se sabe q nos han colado x detrás?


----------



## Mongolo471 (30 Jul 2022)

cimarrón dijo:


> Entonces, si no era por tullida ¿por qué escogieron a esa tía y no la foto de cualquier otra mulata? No tiene puto sentido goderrr.



Había que ponerle pelos en los sobacos, como la follaratas, y de paso, en las piernas (las dos, no solo en una).


----------



## CANCERVERO (30 Jul 2022)

DVD1975 dijo:


> Hay que ser sinvergüenza para hacer eso pero claro a la izquierda se le perdona todo.



Todo menos que vivan.....


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (30 Jul 2022)




----------



## Bulldozerbass (30 Jul 2022)

Voladura controlada de podemos. Solo puede haver dos partidos, rojo y azul, lo demás es innecesario.


----------



## Mongolo471 (30 Jul 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


>



Si alguien da paguitas, voy diciendo el Caribe/CentroAmérica, donde se grabó el último chiringuito de TELECIRCO5.


----------



## Papa_Frita (30 Jul 2022)

megadeth dijo:


> Ya ha aparecido la señora que faltaba. La de las mastectomias. Supongo que tampoco tendrá ni puta idea de que está en ese cartel de mierda.
> 
> Flat and Fabulous with Juliet Fitzpatrick - Out of the Bubble



Pues a la del cartel sólo le falta un pecho. Se ve que, para quien decidiera, una doble masectomía era _not so body positive_

Por cierto, ¡buenas noticias! La artista ha pagado la licencia de la tipografía ¡ esto va pa' arriba!


----------



## Sergey Vodka (30 Jul 2022)

Echemonguer escribirá un tuis echando la culpa a Frsnco, la ultra derecha, Putin y a Pokémon


----------



## LuismarpIe (30 Jul 2022)

A ver, señores, la historia es la siguiente:

-El diseñador busca cuerpos no normativos, se le ocurre incluyir una tía con una pierna protécisa.
-En la agencia ven la foto y le dicen "esto no va de esto, si metes una tía con prótesis puede hacer falta un tío, y esto va de problemas que solo afectan a las mujeres, quita la patapalo y ponle pelos en las piernas y en el sobaco"
-El diseñador hace lo que le mandan.
-En el ministerio les parece chulísimo
-Se lía la de dios es cristo.


----------



## Tails (30 Jul 2022)

Bulldozerbass dijo:


> Voladura controlada de podemos. Solo puede haver dos partidos, rojo y azul, lo demás es innecesario.



Primero ciudadanos y al unísono vox y podemos


----------



## Felson (30 Jul 2022)

A mí, esa chica con pierna artificial, ahora me parece más atractiva que muchas otras. Y lo digo en serio. Cuando yo tenga 90 años, ella podrá seguir corriendo cuando yo apenas podré levantarme de la cama. Por supuesto que es un insulto que te quiten algo que forma parte de ti para utilizarlo en una campaña, del tipo que sea. Es vergonzoso. Yo, apuesto por esa chica que quiere que no la borren lo que es, como a mí no me gustaría que me pusieran tupé en la foto ahora, por mucho que lo llevara más alto del que nunca uno de estos pudiera imaginar.


----------



## Bulldozerbass (30 Jul 2022)

El R78 sacudiéndose a VOX, Podemos y Ciudadanos después de haberse dado un refrescante baño en el multipartidismo al estilo italiano y finalmente considerarlo irrelevante para la realidad española.









Basset hound sacudiendose en Batata - GIF Animado | REYGIF


Basset hound sacudiendose GIF animado (10436) animaciones gratis para descargar en Batata




reygif.com


----------



## Joaquim (30 Jul 2022)

El Verano es para todas, a no ser que tengas una pierna ortopédica, entonces tapate que molestas!! Toma Feminismo, Igualdad e Inclusión!!!


----------



## Pollepolle (30 Jul 2022)

LuismarpIe dijo:


> A ver, señores, la historia es la siguiente:
> 
> -El diseñador busca cuerpos no normativos, se le ocurre incluyir una tía con una pierna protécisa.
> -En la agencia ven la foto y le dicen "esto no va de esto, si metes una tía con prótesis puede hacer falta un tío, y esto va de problemas que solo afectan a las mujeres, quita la patapalo y ponle pelos en las piernas y en el sobaco"
> ...



Se lia la de Cristo porque los medios cloaqueros.


----------



## Tiresias (30 Jul 2022)

Si este gobierno sólo manipulara con eso...


----------



## silenus (30 Jul 2022)

El Instituto de las Mujeres se disculpa por difundir un cartel contra los estereotipos sin el conocimiento de las modelos que lo protagonizan


“Una cosa es usar mi imagen sin mi permiso, pero otra es editar mi cuerpo”, dice una de las afectadas por la campaña de Igualdad, a la que le borraron su pierna ortopédica




elpais.com


----------



## Nagare1999 (30 Jul 2022)

Risitas dijo:


> Esa campaña se adjudico en Marzo y tenían 40 días para entregarlas... así que... Donde esta?
> 
> Yo tengo entendido que los 85.000 era por una campaña larga... entre las que incluían esta foto...
> 
> ...



Yo también considero esa posibilidad como la más probable


----------



## The Cake is a Lie (30 Jul 2022)

Aparte de la malversación de fondos, pasarse por el forro de los cojones las leyes de copyright, imagen y probablemente la LOPD, Lo mas acojonante es que le han pintado pelos en el sobaco como a las guarras podemitas de pelo grasiento, 

que puto asco de gentuza asquerosa.


----------



## Nagare1999 (30 Jul 2022)

alas97 dijo:


> veo mucha bilis aquí con la irene, pero parece que no conocen la mente de un rojo y de su psicopatía con los tullidos.
> 
> para eso tienen que entender la ideología del "hombre nuevo". te falta un brazo para el incinerador, que vienes ciego, para el incinerador, tiene síndrome de down, aborto, viene con algún problema, aborto, aborto aborto. @dabuti fusilado, @xicomalo al gulag y de ahí al crematorio.. bajo el pensamiento rojo, no se escapa nadie con taras mentales y genéticos.
> 
> ...



Otra de las evidencias de que socialismo y nazismo son familia cercana


----------



## Nagare1999 (30 Jul 2022)

Bulldozerbass dijo:


> Voladura controlada de podemos. Solo puede haver dos partidos, rojo y azul, lo demás es innecesario.



yo a fecha de hoy apuesto más por pioletazo gordo


----------



## EnergyTreeef (30 Jul 2022)

Esto lo redactaron hoy, ahhh, pero que mierda es esa.
Que ambiguo el texto

“ en ningún momento tuvimos conocimiento de que eran modelos reales”
” vamos a contactar con las modelos para resolver esta cuestion’




I eso es todo, por apropiarse de Tu imagen, meterlo en campaña ideológica, cambiar partes de cuerpo, arrastrar por llos debates …..humillar…etc.

Contactar con las modelos-> léase, sobornar a las británicas, para que no denuncien


----------



## BeninExpress (30 Jul 2022)

Papa_Frita dijo:


> Pues a la del cartel sólo le falta un pecho. Se ve que, para quien decidiera, una doble masectomía era _not so body positive_
> 
> Por cierto, ¡buenas noticias! La artista ha pagado la licencia de la tipografía ¡ esto va pa' arriba!



Jajajajaja!!!

Pero qué puta broma es ésta!!!!???

Me imagino al atracador cuando lo pille la policía:

"Oye comentar que he devuelto por el ingresador automático los 300.000 € que me llevé ayer a punta de pistola en el BBVA.

Le he mandado por Facebook una petición de amistad al director y la cajera que se llevaron un mal rato, pero aún no me han contestado.

A ver si lo puedo solucionar rápidamente y todo queda en un anécdota".


----------



## César Borgia (30 Jul 2022)




----------



## Discrepante Libre (30 Jul 2022)

Qué quiere, ¿Una paguita por que han herido sus sentimientos?

Aissssssss pobres vulnerables..... que todo les hace daño.


----------



## Mongolo471 (30 Jul 2022)

Discrepante Libre dijo:


> Qué quiere, ¿Una paguita por que han herido sus sentimientos?
> 
> Aissssssss pobres vulnerables..... que todo les hace daño.



En eso consiste el chiringuito de "subnormalas"


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (30 Jul 2022)

¡Diner


Mongolo471 dijo:


> En eso consiste el chiringuito de "subnormalas"



ito para todas!

Por eso lo llamamos chiringuitos. No es más que otra forma de desviar dinero público, lo mismo por lo que han sido condenados en Andalucía.


----------



## el futuro (30 Jul 2022)

Pues si yo fuese ella me suicidaría, no podría soportarlo.


----------



## butricio (30 Jul 2022)

No creo que alguien haga algo asi involuntariamente.

Nadie busca la imagen de alguien con una protesis y se molesta en editarla por error.

NO ME LO CREO

No se que pretende esta gentuza


----------



## cebollin-o (30 Jul 2022)

No se puede ser tan sumamente "negao"

Estoy convencido de que todo esto es una estrategia para que nos olvidemos de la sentencia de los EREs


----------



## Mongolo471 (30 Jul 2022)

el futuro dijo:


> Pues si yo fuese ella me suicidaría, no podría soportarlo.



Espero que no, el secreto es sacar pasta del bobierno ministerial churromongolo, es no desaparecer porque sí cuando te utilizaron. Mucho mejor, ejecutar a las follaratas con las famosas cuatro balas.


----------



## sálvese quien pueda (30 Jul 2022)

Lo que quiere es su indemnización jugosa y no va a parar de llorar hasta que se la demos los remeros españordos.


----------



## en practicas (30 Jul 2022)

Pensaron que un poco de photoshop nadie se daria cuenta que la foto era robada.


----------



## LuismarpIe (30 Jul 2022)

butricio dijo:


> No creo que alguien haga algo asi involuntariamente.
> 
> Nadie busca la imagen de alguien con una protesis y se molesta en editarla por error.
> 
> ...



no ha sido por error.

A la diseñadora le dijeron "cuerpos no normativos", buscó entre otras a una con prótesis y le dijeron "cuerpos no normativos pero con problemas solo de mujeres" y con dos ovarios cambió la prótesis por pelos en las piernas y el sobaco. Para qué buscar a otra tía?


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (30 Jul 2022)

EnergyTreeef dijo:


> Esto lo redactaron hoy, ahhh, pero que mierda es esa.
> Que ambiguo el texto
> 
> “ en ningún momento tuvimos conocimiento de que eran modelos reales”
> ...



Al final va a salir mucho más cara la campaña 

Enviado desde mi moto g41 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Sr. Chinarro (30 Jul 2022)

Miedo me da cómo pueda acabar todo esto en un país en que se celebran las chapuzas con grandes fastos.









El Ecce Homo de Borja cumple años


A principios de septiembre la localidad celebrará un homenaje para celebrar el décimo aniversario del Ecce Homo.




www.elperiodicodearagon.com


----------



## f700b (30 Jul 2022)

No pasa na.
Si hay que indemnizarla pagamos entre todos


----------



## Saco de papas (30 Jul 2022)

Os contaré algo, como diseñador y publicista que soy con +20 de experiencia en la capital.

Mierdas de estas, en cuanto se trata del gobierno, es despilfarro. Y es y ha sido así desde siempre.

He trabajado para el ministerio y empresas públicas, y no he visto tales atracidades con el dinero en mi vida. Ese cartelito no es más que la punta del iceberg.

He estado en reuniones con jefes de un ministerio decidiendo que proyectos coger de varias propuestas enviadas por agencias de toda españa, y no tuvieron en cuenta mi opinión ( con la experiencia que tengo ), para nada.

Recuerdo un caso sangrante, en la que una charo decidió darle un proyecto a una empresa por un trabajo, solo porque la web había colores rosas y era una chica la que lo había hecho.

No sé lo dieron a una empresa pequeña de valencia el proyecto, con los metódicos que son por allí, que le daba mil patadas a lo que presentó la chica esta. Y todo ajeno a mi recomendación, que era el único de allí que al menos tenía una carrera técnica para decidir + 20 años de experiencia trabajando en muy buenas agencias de publicidad.

Lo de las gordas es un escándalo, pero te pilla en fuera de juego si no estás acosumbrado a ver esas mierdas a diario.


----------



## Pepeprisas (30 Jul 2022)

La forma de robar 85.000 € es tan cutre que uno se pregunta porque ha sucedido así


----------



## EnergyTreeef (30 Jul 2022)

Se está llenando de Titulares en Reino Unido. ..

directo a *Gobierno Españo*l, por humillar a la discapacitada


*Spanish Government Criticised Over Bizarre Disability Edit In Beach Bodies Campaign*

Jess Hardiman

Published 13:59, 30 July 2022 BST
| Last updated 13:59, 30 July 2022 BST






y otro









Woman's prosthetic leg 'edited out' for beach body positivity poster


'There's one thing using my image without my permission, but it's another thing editing my body with my prosthetic leg.'




metro.co.uk






está también en Reddit



*i el Ministerio de Igualdad calladas como …*


----------



## tomac (30 Jul 2022)

Por cierto, si alguien ve la sexta noche que informe si se ha tratado el tema.


----------



## EnergyTreeef (30 Jul 2022)

,!!

por fin, lo han puesto en _Daily  _

*British model slams Spanish government's equality ministry for using her photo in body-positive beach campaign without her permission leaving her 'saddened'*

The advertisement (left), produced by the Spanish Equality Ministry, shows several women of different shapes and sizes relaxing on a beach, with the slogan: 'Summer is ours too'. The campaign has been praised for its move away from 'beach body ready' summer beauty standards - but Nyome Nicholas-Williams (right) says she was featured without permission. The 30-year-old model, from London, claims the image was taken from her Instagram profile - Curvy Nyome - without her consent. She says the artist behind the campaign has been in touch and confirmed she will be paid - but she hasn't heard from the Spanish government

jejejej

Daily odia a todo “ woke” ..espero que les harán seguimiento hasta final, suelen ser muy persistentes
De momento solo hablan de la demanda de la ’ Curvy’
Los comentarios están moderados, hmmmm, casi nunca pasa..

I la ‘ Curvy’ parece que ha llamado a Daily, pienso, porque reportaje esta _staged_.


----------



## Tiresias (30 Jul 2022)

Menuda maniobra de distracción para tapar lo de los EREs de Vandalucía...

Ni Hitchcock, vamos.


----------



## César Borgia (30 Jul 2022)




----------



## Antiglobalismo (30 Jul 2022)

EnergyTreeef dijo:


> Se está llenando de Titulares en Reino Unido. ..
> 
> directo a *Gobierno Españo*l, por humillar a la discapacitada
> 
> ...



Propongo informar a la piratada de que el apodo cariñoso de la ministra en cuestión es cashier concubine of humpback rat.


----------



## greg_house (30 Jul 2022)

Este pais es una caricatura.

Tenemos una situacion economica de mierda (que es el unico foco que hay que tener en mente). 

Pues aqui ,hablando de toda esta mierda 24h. Os recuerdo que la semana pasada habia polemica con la puta payasa pelirroja. Esta semana esto. La semana que viene, a saber....

Todo menos hablar de los problemas importantes de la gente.


----------



## Tiresias (30 Jul 2022)

greg_house dijo:


> Este pais es una caricatura.
> 
> Tenemos una situacion economica de mierda (que es el unico foco que hay que tener en mente).
> 
> ...



PAN Y CIRCO.


----------



## Abc123CBA (30 Jul 2022)

Pirro dijo:


> Todos los cuerpos son aceptables menos el tuyo, que le metemos fotochó para ponerte la pierna que te falta.



Hipocresía como nunca antes visto.


----------



## Antiglobalismo (30 Jul 2022)

EnergyTreeef dijo:


> ,!!
> 
> por fin, lo han puesto en _Daily_
> 
> ...



Se puede poner Irene Montero cashier and concubine of humpback rat?


----------



## Amenaza Fantasma (30 Jul 2022)

nelsoncito dijo:


> ¿No sería esto motivo para capar a la cajera chupapollas de una vez?



Tienen como 400.000 suplentes esperando una oportunidad para mamporrear y demostrar su falta de escrúpulos...

Levantas una piedta en un chiringuito, ayuntamiento o negocio BOE y aparecen miles.


----------



## Culpable (mayor de edad) (30 Jul 2022)

Van a probar su propia medicina, de manos de sus ofendiditos.


----------



## greg_house (30 Jul 2022)

Tiresias dijo:


> PAN Y CIRCO.



Si señor.


----------



## Antiglobalismo (30 Jul 2022)

Amenaza Fantasma dijo:


> Tienen como 400.000 suplentes esperando una oportunidad para mamporrear y demostrar su falta de escrúpulos...



A quien hay que capar es al responsable de meter a todos estos inválidos.

Al puto viruelo de los cojones.


----------



## greg_house (30 Jul 2022)

Culpable (mayor de edad) dijo:


> Van a probar su propia medicina, de manos de sus ofendiditos.



Lo de esta chavala es una falta de respeto muy grave. Ni ofendiditos ni pollas.


----------



## trampantojo (30 Jul 2022)

Hay que hacer un trendig RT #gobierno_de_España_cojo


----------



## machote hispano (31 Jul 2022)

Antiglobalismo dijo:


> Propongo informar a la piratada de que el apodo cariñoso de la ministra en cuestión es cashier concubine of humpback rat.



¡Higofruta! Estoy llorando de la risa.


----------



## machote hispano (31 Jul 2022)

tomac dijo:


> Por cierto, si alguien ve la sexta noche que informe si se ha tratado el tema.



Empezaron hablando de el problema de la obesidad. 
Ahora habla la Beni del cartel.


----------



## machote hispano (31 Jul 2022)

La Beni intentando disculpar a la menestra Chupa-Chups. Que por 5000 pavos de nadie qué más quieres. 

Ahora Marhuenda.


----------



## machote hispano (31 Jul 2022)

Como aburre el cabrón. 

Ahora otra pava. 
Al carajo, no están interesados en la mamandurria y dedazos en el misterio de desigualdad.


----------



## yixikh (31 Jul 2022)




----------



## CaCO3 (31 Jul 2022)

¿La "chica de la pierna amputada"? Se dice "puta coja". Al menos en jerga podemita.


----------



## Colonoscopio (31 Jul 2022)

No tener paquebotes patrios y tener que importar del exterior para hacer un collage de mierda tiene cojones. En un monto de 85000 euros no pagar la imágenes de una campaña que va a tener tanta visibilidad, ya habla por sí mismo todas las que están por medio de esta historia. También denota que no tratan con auténticos profesionales y sí con amigotas afines.


----------



## daesrd (31 Jul 2022)

Raulisimo dijo:


> Este es un gobierno que *DESPRECIA *a los diferentes*, ESTORBA* la libertad en todas sus formas y* NO TOLERA *la disidencia.
> 
> _ES EL GOBIERNO *MÁS FASCISTA* DE LA HISTORIA._
> 
> ...



Esa frase que dice "Dime de que presumes y te diré de lo que careces" le viene pintada a éste gobierno. Presumen de demócratas, cuando son los mayores tiranos que ha conocido España desde hace SIGLOS. Éso si, una tiranía manipuladora disfrazada de buenísimo que la masa es incapaz de reconocerla. Y todo apunta a que va a ir a más.


----------



## greg_house (31 Jul 2022)

No es por nada pero esto es muy serio. 


Escandalo con la pasta., escandalo con el trato a ciudadanos...


----------



## daesrd (31 Jul 2022)

Mentefria2 dijo:


> Pero vamos a ver, que esta tia subió al poder defendiendo a los "indignados" y se compró chaletazo, viaja en Falcon a NY, acomodó a todas sus amistades...
> Alguien cree que va a caer por esta tontería? Se va a quedar mientras esté el Viruelo y punto.



Fingiendo defender a los indignados, ocultando su verdadero objetivo, que era convertirse en la mayor femibruja del reino. Maquinando formas de provocar a los hombres españoles y crear odio en las mujeres contra sus novios y maridos. Se merece un buen escarmiento.


----------



## AsustaLerdos (31 Jul 2022)

Picard dijo:


> El victimismo es el negocio más lucrativo en estos tiempos. La prueba perfecta de la decadencia que vivimos, sale más a cuenta llorar que luchar.



La generación de los ofendiditos y de los principes y las princesas. Pero la vida ya les enseñará la realidad a fostias


----------



## César Borgia (31 Jul 2022)

Nunca he visto una mujer gorda en la playa


El resultado no solo es cutrérrimo, tosco y feo, sino que además es un cartel fraudulento, por el robo de imágenes




www.elconfidencial.com





*Nunca he visto una mujer gorda en la playa*

*El resultado no solo es cutrérrimo, tosco y feo, sino que además es un cartel fraudulento, por el robo de imágenes*


El Ministerio de Igualdad lanza una campaña para reclamar que las mujeres gordas también puedan disfrutar de la playa. El cartel lo hace Arte Mapache, una cuenta de Twitter de "activismo gordo y por la diversidad corporal" que, se conoce que por falta de kilos tras la operación bikini, termina *agarrando fotos de varias modelos obesas extranjeras sin su permiso*, las retoca y las calza en una playa con Photoshop. Le pagan cinco mil euros por esta mierda. Cinco mil euros. Un cartel.


El resultado no solo es cutrérrimo, tosco y feo, sino que además es un cartel fraudulento, por el robo de imágenes. Lo más destacable: utilizan la foto de una chica sin pierna, y se la ponen con Photoshop. Sí: le ponen una pierna. A la chica sin pierna. Cuando esta se entera, flipa. Flipa, sobre todo, de que esto sea una campaña de "body positive". Es inenarrable.

Pero no hay nada raro ni fuera de lugar aquí, puesto que *la misma idea que promociona el cartel es fraudulenta*. La presencia de mujeres gordas en la playa es una de esas luchas vencidas hace décadas que el Ministerio decide batallar. Dado que los asesinatos por violencia doméstica no descienden, lo suyo es emprender también cruzadas ya ganadas, para compensar.


"El verano también es nuestro", dicen. Desde luego que hace falta tener los cojones gordos. Daos una vuelta por Los Coceores, playa en el término municipal de Pulpí. El trabajo del Ministerio consiste en lograr que el mayor número de mujeres en España experimenten miedo, inseguridad o rabia para que terminen convencidas de que el Ministerio es necesario. El Ministerio se dedica, por tanto, a la *fabricación de inseguridad, agravio y malestar*, lo cual requiere gastar mucho dinero público. Ahora toca provocarlo entre las mujeres con sobrepeso.



Violencia estética" es como llaman a esa supuesta imposición del canon de belleza en las playas. Llevo yendo a la playa desde que tengo uso de razón. *No existe un muestrario de cuerpos alejados del canon *como este en ningún otro contexto del planeta. Por cada tipo o tipa escultural, en la playa, hay doscientos como yo: fofos, blancuzcos, torcidos, normales. Que uno (o una) se sienta agraviado por la belleza humana ocasional que se deja ver en una playa es lo que el Ministerio de Igualdad necesita.


Qué caro nos sale sufragar campañas para lograr lo que ya tenemos. Si el terreno de trabajo del Ministerio de Igualdad fuera la astronomía,* en lugar del ombliguismo de género*, entonces dedicarían ingentes cantidades de dinero público a reivindicar que la tierra debe girar, inmediatamente y por el bien de todes, alrededor del sol. ¡Exijamos lo normal! ¡Reclamemos con urgencia lo que poseemos!


Por un poco de dinero público gratis, hubiera mandado yo una foto de mi tía y sus amigas en la playa de la Colonia. Si se trata de *luchar porque ellas puedan seguir yendo a remojarse* y a tomar unas empanadillas en la arena, ofrezco mis servicios. Foto de mi tía en la playa, 3.000 euros. Foto del grupo completo dándole a las empanadillas y recibiendo por ello violencia de NADIE en los últimos cuarenta años, diez mil euros. Y hacéis unos carteles preciosos. Unos carteles tan naturales, tan reales, como ir a la playa.


Pero no, lo sé. El cartel hay que hacerlo con Photoshop para que parezca que esa imagen es imposible en el mundo real. Llámale "violencia", ponle "fobia" y lo tienes hecho. "Violencia" con apellidos y "no-sé-qué-fobia" *convierten cualquier cosa en una causa política*. Esta, en concreto, viene importada de los Estados Unidos, que es el vivero mundial de causas baratas pensadas para convertir la izquierda en la ideología de la ridiculez.


Aquel es un país donde* muere más gente al año por enfermedades relacionadas con el sobrepeso que por disparos de arma de fuego*. Dado que no saben cómo combatir la obesidad, que es un problema de los pobres, llevan unos años en la delirante batalla cultural por convertirla en un motivo de orgullo.


Esto es lo más siniestro. *Convertir la enfermedad en motivo de orgullo es una de las patas de la corrección política*. La corrección política sirve, primero de todo, para dejar de ayudar a la gente con problemas y, en cambio, persuadirla de que no tiene problemas, o de que sus problemas son motivo de orgullo. Todo esto empezó dejando de llamar "neurosis de guerra" a la neurosis de guerra. Le pusieron "estrés postraumático", y así podía experimentar el mismo sufrimiento un veterano de Vietnam y una estudiante de primero de carrera sometida a un debate. ¿La guerra como causa? ¡Qué va! ¡Estrés postraumático! ¡La vida es así!


De la sustitución de la "neurosis de guerra" por el "estrés postraumático" a la celebración de la ceguera, la sordera, la parálisis o la obesidad, *como si fueran dones de la naturaleza, hay una línea directa y diáfana*. Haz que los desgraciados estén orgullosos de su desgracia, logra que los enfermos crean que no están enfermos, intenta que los discapacitados se pasen la vida ofendidos, y todo el dinero que inviertas en destruirlos será agradecido.


¿Qué han dicho desde el Ministerio tras destaparse lo del plagio y *someterse a la opinión pública* toda esta bobada? Que lo que nos molesta es que las mujeres gordas tengan visibilidad. No todo lo demás, no. Justo eso. Sueltan una estupidez financiada con nuestros impuestos, la gente normal se rebota o se ríe en sus caras, y salen con que esta reacción prueba que queda mucho por hacer (que queda mucho dinero por gastar, vaya). Gordofobia, ahora: causa y solución de todos los problemas.


PD: No está mal repetir esto, a modo de resumen para subir nota. La campaña del Ministerio de Igualdad, las del "solo sí es sí", para que las mujeres acepten su cuerpo, usó *sin consentimiento* fotos de diversas mujeres, entre ellas una que tenía una pierna ortopédica, que le quitaron con Photoshop para que mostrara *una pierna normal.* Fin.


----------



## AsustaLerdos (31 Jul 2022)

CaCO3 dijo:


> No hables tan rápido que aún hay dos figuras que no se sabe de dónde han salido. A saber lo que han hecho con ellas.


----------



## Kartoffeln (31 Jul 2022)

Model's rage as Spain's Ministry of Equality edit out prosthetic leg


The advert, produced by Spain's Ministry of Equality, shows five women of different ages, shapes and sizes relaxing on a beach, with the caption: 'Summer is ours too.'




www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## Juan Carlos Arniz Sanz (31 Jul 2022)

EnergyTreeef dijo:


>


----------



## jolu (31 Jul 2022)

Hastag

La pierna de Sianlord está en mi casa.


----------



## Juan Carlos Arniz Sanz (31 Jul 2022)




----------



## Decipher (31 Jul 2022)

Juan Carlos Arniz Sanz dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1141326



¡Discriminación! ¡Paguita ya!


----------



## Joaquim (31 Jul 2022)

Pollepolle dijo:


> Se lia la de Cristo porque los medios cloaqueros.



Claro, ahora la culpa será de la pobre chica humillada, que junta a las otras dos, les han cogido su imagen sin permiso y no les han dado un euro; anda y vete a la mierda! A las cloacas tendríais que estar vosotros, ratas comunistas!!


----------



## Joaquim (31 Jul 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


>



Vamos, que si te falta una teta el verano es para ti tambien hermana, pero si te faltan dos ya no lo es, que eso es muy feo y molesta, al igual que las protesis.... toma inclusión y "body positif"!!


----------



## Decipher (31 Jul 2022)

Joaquim dijo:


> Claro, ahora la culpa será de la pobre chica humillada, que junta a las otras dos, les han cogido su imagen sin permiso y no les han dado un euro; anda y vete a la mierda! A las cloacas tendríais que estar vosotros, ratas comunistas!!



Este te justifica a Pablo Iglesias comiendo niños crudos.


----------



## ashe (31 Jul 2022)

El logro de la democracia, que esta arpia pueda llegar a ministra


----------



## Sr. Chinarro (31 Jul 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


>



"Obeso/racializada" eso qué es? Que le han impuesto una raza o cómo?
El otro día en la playa una joven negra comentaba con un amigo blanco( que decía que ya no se podia decir "negro" sino "de color"), la chica le contestó que eso estaba fatal que esa expresión era de tiempos coloniales. Y que era negra, no "de color".

Toma ya!.


----------



## Sr. Chinarro (31 Jul 2022)

Joaquim dijo:


> Vamos, que si te falta una teta el verano es para ti tambien hermana, pero si te faltan dos ya no lo es, que eso es muy feo y molesta, al igual que las protesis.... toma inclusión y "body positif"!!



Yo pensaba que tenía las dos!!!!


----------



## ErListo (31 Jul 2022)

Saldrá como ha salido de todo. Haciéndose la loca y acusando de machistas y fachas a quien la ponga en evidencia.


----------



## Antiglobalismo (31 Jul 2022)

machote hispano dijo:


> Empezaron hablando de el problema de la obesidad.
> Ahora habla la Beni del cartel.



Podían haber puesto a la Beni tiene madera de cuerpo deforme y es retrasada.


----------



## Antiglobalismo (31 Jul 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> Nunca he visto una mujer gorda en la playa
> 
> 
> El resultado no solo es cutrérrimo, tosco y feo, sino que además es un cartel fraudulento, por el robo de imágenes
> ...



Sois todos unos machistas gordofobicos heteropatriarcales por no dejarnos robar agusto.


----------



## Antiglobalismo (31 Jul 2022)

La concubine va a hacer rueda de prensa o la van a callar mañana diez veces en la rueda de prensa del gobierno?


----------



## jotace (31 Jul 2022)

Han puesto una pierna y pelos a la amputada pero le han quitado las piernas a la gorda negra con un culo medio falso.

Las gallinas que entran por las que salen.

Lo de mastectomizada que le han añadido un pecho ya es la guinda del pastel.


----------



## Vctrlnz (31 Jul 2022)

ominae dijo:


> Duelo de psicopatas instagramers, a ver quien da mas pena y obtiene mas atención por ello, la coja, la gorda o la ministra.



This


----------



## Arthas98 (31 Jul 2022)

cohynetes dijo:


> mimimimi lloro y que hay de lo mio
> 
> lo raro es que no haya pedido una prejubilacion al 100% como todos los sectores



No es de España, que prejubilación ni qué niño muerto


----------



## George Orwell (31 Jul 2022)

No os preocupéis que las reparaciones económicas las pagamos NOSOTROS.


----------



## Funci-vago (31 Jul 2022)

La de la mastectomía también tiene tela. Si te han quitado una teta, vale, vas a la playa. Si te han quitado las dos te jodes y te quedas en casa que pareces un hombre y la playa ya no es un espacio seguro.

BROOOOOOTAL


----------



## EnergyTreeef (31 Jul 2022)

Kartoffeln dijo:


> Model's rage as Spain's Ministry of Equality edit out prosthetic leg
> 
> 
> The advert, produced by Spain's Ministry of Equality, shows five women of different ages, shapes and sizes relaxing on a beach, with the caption: 'Summer is ours too.'
> ...



Muy buen Titular( juego de palabras claves)



Fijaos en comentario mas valorado 


*Entonces, *_*nadie tiene cerebro en este Ministerio?*_


Wb8989, Tampa, United States, 8 hours ago

_So no one in that PR team in Spain has a brain?_



I eso, q los comentarios están fuertemente moderados/ restringidos, algo inusual en Daily.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (31 Jul 2022)

Al hilo de todo

Pensáis que si mapache fuera un tío ahora las femilocas estarían hablando de violación y de violencia contra las mujeres?


----------



## César Borgia (31 Jul 2022)




----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (31 Jul 2022)




----------



## Eric Finch (31 Jul 2022)

Yo por 100.000 € me lo montaba de puta madre: 10.000 para cada modelo y me quedarían 60.000 limpios. Eso es socializar la riqueza.

Aquí han ido al método español: se han embolsado los 100.000 € y han pirateado imágenes ajenas sin vergüenza ni pudor.


----------



## anionthenet (31 Jul 2022)

El 1 de Enero de 2020 se avecina el mayor golpe de estado de la historia


Si es verdad que se hace la declaración de emergencia climática y la UE la apoya (viendo el tipo de noticias que nos llegan del gobierno alemán, va a ser que sí), nuestro estilo de vida actual va a sufrir un cambio más radical que el ocasionado por la peor de la guerras. Y todo para el...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (31 Jul 2022)

Eric Finch dijo:


> Yo por 100.000 € me lo montaba de puta madre: 10.000 para cada modelo y me quedarían 60.000 limpios. Eso es socializar la riqueza.
> 
> Aquí han ido al método español: se han embolsado los 100.000 € y han pirateado imágenes ajenas sin vergüenza ni pudor.



El ANSIA VIVA pudo con ellos...

¿Tenemos ya FOTOGRAFIAS de los implicados que se han llevado el pastizal?

Digo, porque aqui mucho pitorreo con las gordacas, y lo que debería compartirse es las fotos de semejantes energúmenos.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (31 Jul 2022)

VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


> El ANSIA VIVA pudo con ellos...
> 
> ¿Tenemos ya FOTOGRAFIAS de los implicados que se han llevado el pastizal?
> 
> Digo, porque aqui mucho pitorreo con las gordacas, y lo que debería compartirse es las fotos de semejantes energúmenos.



Ya las hemos puesto. La que ha hecho el copia-pega que se embolsó 4500 por algo que normalmente hace por 60 y los 4 de El País, que se embolsaron 80.000.


----------



## César Borgia (31 Jul 2022)

Bueno hasta la fotógrafa de la mastectomía me parece que las va a denunciar............


----------



## NCB (31 Jul 2022)

Y encima le pintan pelos en los sobacos LOOOOOOOOOL


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (31 Jul 2022)




----------



## tomac (31 Jul 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> Bueno hasta la fotógrafa de la mastectomía me parece que las va a denunciar............




Yo esta no la veo tan clara.


----------



## César Borgia (31 Jul 2022)

tomac dijo:


> Yo esta no la veo tan clara.



Le ha cogido la cara de una y el cuerpo de otra del catálogo de esta fotógrafa , la de la cara se reconoce en la foto .


----------



## Decipher (31 Jul 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> Le ha cogido la cara de una y el cuerpo de otra del catálogo de esta fotógrafa , la de la cara se reconoce en la foto .



Está bastante claro que la intención de la mapache era cambiar lo suficiente a las modelos para que no se reconociesen y no tener que pagarlas. Bellisima persona y mejor ladrona. Con razón escogió como símbolo al mapache que lleva antifaz y tiene fama de ladrón.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (31 Jul 2022)

'TRINCHERA CULTURAL'
*Nunca he visto una mujer gorda en la playa*
*El resultado no solo es cutrérrimo, tosco y feo, sino que además es un cartel fraudulento, por el robo de imágenes*




Cartel bajo el lema 'El verano es nuestro'. (Ministerio de Igualdad)
Por 
Juan Soto Ivars
30/07/2022 - 05:00
El Ministerio de Igualdad lanza una campaña para reclamar que las mujeres gordas también puedan disfrutar de la playa. El cartel lo hace Arte Mapache, una cuenta de Twitter de "activismo gordo y por la diversidad corporal" que, se conoce que por falta de kilos tras la operación bikini, termina *agarrando fotos de varias modelos obesas extranjeras sin su permiso*, las retoca y las calza en una playa con Photoshop. Le pagan cinco mil euros por esta mierda. Cinco mil euros. Un cartel.

El resultado no solo es cutrérrimo, tosco y feo, sino que además es un cartel fraudulento, por el robo de imágenes. Lo más destacable: utilizan la foto de una chica sin pierna, y se la ponen con Photoshop. Sí: le ponen una pierna. A la chica sin pierna. Cuando esta se entera, flipa. Flipa, sobre todo, de que esto sea una campaña de "body positive". Es inenarrable.





Una segunda modelo denuncia que Igualdad usó su foto: "Han borrado mi pierna ortopédica"
El Confidencial Agencias
Pero no hay nada raro ni fuera de lugar aquí, puesto que *la misma idea que promociona el cartel es fraudulenta*. La presencia de mujeres gordas en la playa es una de esas luchas vencidas hace décadas que el Ministerio decide batallar. Dado que los asesinatos por violencia doméstica no descienden, lo suyo es emprender también cruzadas ya ganadas, para compensar.

"El verano también es nuestro", dicen. Desde luego que hace falta tener los cojones gordos. Daos una vuelta por Los Coceores, playa en el término municipal de Pulpí. El trabajo del Ministerio consiste en lograr que el mayor número de mujeres en España experimenten miedo, inseguridad o rabia para que terminen convencidas de que el Ministerio es necesario. El Ministerio se dedica, por tanto, a la *fabricación de inseguridad, agravio y malestar*, lo cual requiere gastar mucho dinero público. Ahora toca provocarlo entre las mujeres con sobrepeso.





El alarmante aumento de casos de adolescentes con hígado graso debido al sobrepeso
Juan Montagu
"Violencia estética" es como llaman a esa supuesta imposición del canon de belleza en las playas. Llevo yendo a la playa desde que tengo uso de razón. *No existe un muestrario de cuerpos alejados del canon *como este en ningún otro contexto del planeta. Por cada tipo o tipa escultural, en la playa, hay doscientos como yo: fofos, blancuzcos, torcidos, normales. Que uno (o una) se sienta agraviado por la belleza humana ocasional que se deja ver en una playa es lo que el Ministerio de Igualdad necesita.

Qué caro nos sale sufragar campañas para lograr lo que ya tenemos. Si el terreno de trabajo del Ministerio de Igualdad fuera la astronomía,* en lugar del ombliguismo de género*, entonces dedicarían ingentes cantidades de dinero público a reivindicar que la tierra debe girar, inmediatamente y por el bien de todes, alrededor del sol. ¡Exijamos lo normal! ¡Reclamemos con urgencia lo que poseemos!





Los cinco beneficios de caminar descalzos por la playa
Juan Montagu
Por un poco de dinero público gratis, hubiera mandado yo una foto de mi tía y sus amigas en la playa de la Colonia. Si se trata de *luchar porque ellas puedan seguir yendo a remojarse* y a tomar unas empanadillas en la arena, ofrezco mis servicios. Foto de mi tía en la playa, 3.000 euros. Foto del grupo completo dándole a las empanadillas y recibiendo por ello violencia de NADIE en los últimos cuarenta años, diez mil euros. Y hacéis unos carteles preciosos. Unos carteles tan naturales, tan reales, como ir a la playa.

Pero no, lo sé. El cartel hay que hacerlo con Photoshop para que parezca que esa imagen es imposible en el mundo real. Llámale "violencia", ponle "fobia" y lo tienes hecho. "Violencia" con apellidos y "no-sé-qué-fobia" *convierten cualquier cosa en una causa política*. Esta, en concreto, viene importada de los Estados Unidos, que es el vivero mundial de causas baratas pensadas para convertir la izquierda en la ideología de la ridiculez.

Aquel es un país donde* muere más gente al año por enfermedades relacionadas con el sobrepeso que por disparos de arma de fuego*. Dado que no saben cómo combatir la obesidad, que es un problema de los pobres, llevan unos años en la delirante batalla cultural por convertirla en un motivo de orgullo.
*Suscríbete a la newsletter Trinchera Cultural*
Juan Soto Ivars busca refuerzos: Únete a él en su Trinchera Cultural
Ver ejemplo

Darme de alta gratis
* Si no ves correctamente el módulo de suscripción, haz clic aquí

Esto es lo más siniestro. *Convertir la enfermedad en motivo de orgullo es una de las patas de la corrección política*. La corrección política sirve, primero de todo, para dejar de ayudar a la gente con problemas y, en cambio, persuadirla de que no tiene problemas, o de que sus problemas son motivo de orgullo. Todo esto empezó dejando de llamar "neurosis de guerra" a la neurosis de guerra. Le pusieron "estrés postraumático", y así podía experimentar el mismo sufrimiento un veterano de Vietnam y una estudiante de primero de carrera sometida a un debate. ¿La guerra como causa? ¡Qué va! ¡Estrés postraumático! ¡La vida es así!

De la sustitución de la "neurosis de guerra" por el "estrés postraumático" a la celebración de la ceguera, la sordera, la parálisis o la obesidad, *como si fueran dones de la naturaleza, hay una línea directa y diáfana*. Haz que los desgraciados estén orgullosos de su desgracia, logra que los enfermos crean que no están enfermos, intenta que los discapacitados se pasen la vida ofendidos, y todo el dinero que inviertas en destruirlos será agradecido.





'Curvy', 'gordibuena' o cómo la gordofobia ataca a Cristina Pedroche y no a Pablo Motos
Pablo D. Almoguera. Málaga
¿Qué han dicho desde el Ministerio tras destaparse lo del plagio y *someterse a la opinión pública* toda esta bobada? Que lo que nos molesta es que las mujeres gordas tengan visibilidad. No todo lo demás, no. Justo eso. Sueltan una estupidez financiada con nuestros impuestos, la gente normal se rebota o se ríe en sus caras, y salen con que esta reacción prueba que queda mucho por hacer (que queda mucho dinero por gastar, vaya). Gordofobia, ahora: causa y solución de todos los problemas.

PD: No está mal repetir esto, a modo de resumen para subir nota. La campaña del Ministerio de Igualdad, las del "solo sí es sí", para que las mujeres acepten su cuerpo, usó *sin consentimiento* fotos de diversas mujeres, entre ellas una que tenía una pierna ortopédica, que le quitaron con Photoshop para que mostrara *una pierna normal.* Fin.










Nunca he visto una mujer gorda en la playa


El resultado no solo es cutrérrimo, tosco y feo, sino que además es un cartel fraudulento, por el robo de imágenes




www.elconfidencial.com


----------



## Joaquim (31 Jul 2022)

NCB dijo:


> Y encima le pintan pelos en los sobacos LOOOOOOOOOL



Y en las piernas, incluyendo la falsa; solo les faltaba ponerle bigote para terminar de humillarla.


----------



## EnergyTreeef (31 Jul 2022)

Esta chica ya tenía aceptada su realidad, y viene Ministra de “ Igualdad” y en campaña de ‘positividad’ respecto a diferencias, le. plantan una pierna, para ocultar la discapacidad.

Es que es …demoledor psicológicamente..







Ella ha sufrido un accidente, por atropello de un taxista, en 2013.
Salio en la prensa UK, por tener valor y aceptación de su discapacidad.



I cuando parece que ya hay suficiente horror, nos enteramos de la cirugía *Frankenstein* Que Han aplicado a la señora mayor, cambiando cabeza, teta etc. …….


----------



## Joaquim (31 Jul 2022)

EnergyTreeef dijo:


> Esta chica ya tenía aceptada su realidad, y viene Ministra de “ Igualdad” y en campaña de ‘positividad’ respecto a diferencias, le. plantan una pierna, para ocultar la discapacidad.
> 
> Es que es …demoledor psicológicamente..
> 
> ...


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (13 Oct 2022)




----------



## Paddy McAloon (8 Nov 2022)

Moderadores/perros de @calopez: Bajen este hilo a la Guarrería, por favor.


----------



## Raulisimo (8 Nov 2022)

La *CASPA* cambia de bando.


----------



## Mabuse (8 Nov 2022)

EnergyTreeef dijo:


> Esta chica ya tenía aceptada su realidad, y viene Ministra de “ Igualdad” y en campaña de ‘positividad’ respecto a diferencias, le. plantan una pierna, para ocultar la discapacidad.
> 
> Es que es …demoledor psicológicamente..
> 
> ...



La hembidia, que cojas y todo están más buenas y elegantes que ellas.


----------



## EnergiaLibre (8 Nov 2022)

Los rojos son pura basura.


----------



## Mongolo471 (9 Nov 2022)

VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


>



Lo que ha puesto un twittero, "lo que no lleva es cerebro", porque nunca lo ha tenido. Una piedra cualquiera a la que le des una patada, tiene más conciencia de sí misma y de los demás que ella.


----------



## Ringbell (9 Nov 2022)

Mientras esta de Planet Terror inspiró a algunas lisiadas


----------



## eltonelero (23 Dic 2022)

EnergyTreeef dijo:


> *A ver como sale de esto, la ’ ministra’ sin vergüenza…*



Varios meses despues con tres o cuatro polémicas mas del mismo nivel mas reformar una ley para dejar a violadores sueltos.....
sigue tan campante, fresca y feliz.


----------

